# My corner of heaven



## ohyeah32

*Speakers:*

Martin Logan Models: reQuest, Aerius i, Theater i, Descent, Script

Associated electronics:

*Preamp Processor/Amplifiers*

Pre/Pro: Marantz AV8801
5 Channel Amp: Sunfire Cinema Grand Signature Series II
5 Channel Amp: Sonance Sonamp 5150

*Source*

CD Player: Sony CDP-XA20ES
HD DVD Player: Toshiba HD-XA2 (2)
Blu-ray Universal Player: Denon DVD-A1UDCI
Blu-ray Universal 3D Player: Oppo BDP-103 (Region Free)
Blu-ray Universal 3D Player: Oppo BDP-93
CD Recorder: Denon CDR-W1500
S-VHS VCR: JVC HRS-9911U
HD Satellite: Dish Network HD VIP722 DVR
Laserdisc Player: Pioneer Elite CLD-99
Minidisc Recorder: Sony MDS-JE530

*Display*

LG 84LM9600 84" Ultra High Definition (4K)

*Power Conditioner/Surge Protection*
Monster Power HTS 5000
Panamax MR5100


*Additional electronics*

Yamaha APD-1 AC-3 RF Demodulator


*Additional Speakers*

Rear Center Surrounds: Paradigm Mini Monitors
Rear L/R Height Channels: Paradigm Mini Monitors

*AV racks*

VTI HGR-406-B

*Interconnects/Speaker Wire*

Speaker Cables - Mains: Monster Cable M Series (Bi-Wired Shotgun Configuration)
Speaker Cable - Center: Monter Cable M Series
Speaker Cable - Surrounds: Monster Cable Original 12 gauge
Interconnects: Outlaw Audio PCA with locking barrel ends
Coax Digital: Apature Accusound Digital
Optical: Monster Light Speed 200
XLR Balanced Cables: Cobalt Ultimate Balanced XLR and Audioquest Columbia with 48v DBS
HDMI Cables: Audioquest Cinemaquest HDMI X, HDMI 3, Chocolate, Forest



*LG 84LM9600 84" Ultra HD (4K)*










*Marantz AV8801 Preamp/Processor*




































*(Previous Preamp/Processor) Denon AVP-A1HDCI*


















*Sunfire Cinema Grand Signature series II- 5 Channel amplifier*









*Sunfire Cinema Grand Signature series II- rear*









*Sonance Sonamp 5150- 5 channel amplifier*









*Monster Power HTS-5000*









*Sony CDP-XA20ES CD player*


















*Martin Logan reQuest*









*Martin Logan Theater i*


















*Martin Logan Aerius i*









*Martin Logan Script and Berkline Theater Seating* 









*Matching Berkline Power Recline Sofa*









*Martin Logan Decent Subwoofers*



























*Wide angle room shot (older photo with Sony 70" SXRD)*









*Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal Blu-ray Player*


















*Binding Posts on Martin Logan request*


----------



## JJsand

Awesome setup!! I would not leave home.


----------



## moarsound

Oh man I had to post just to say how much I envy your equipment, I love Martin Logan speakers.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Seth!


Your system is arguably the nicest setup on this website.

It seems as if you have every format available covered in your system.

This is probably the most complete ensemble I've ever seen.


You have the consummate system!


Regards


----------



## dlreiss

Thats an impressive collection of gear!


----------



## mayhew2345

jesus christ!!!! u better have that stuff fully insured


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

Wow, just WOW. That is one insanely incredible collection of equipment, including TWO of my favorite subwoofers ever. I prefer the Descent to the new DescentI, actually. I have listened and worked on all those Martin Logan, and love them all (don't worry, they're highly reliable). I never thought about a TV which could make the Theater center look small. That Sony 70" is enormous! Your entire room is just amazing, from the great seating, to the splayed ceiling, to everything being spotless and dust free. So for what purpose are you using the Aerius? Are they for multi-channel music, while the Paradigms are for movies? I like how almost all your equipment is black - the way it should be.







I could just go on and on, but I'll concur with ldgibson76, yours is definitely one of the best systems on here. Certainly it's among my favorites, top five easily.


----------



## RMA

OH MY GOD!!







That's all I can really say...


Roque


----------



## Latinoheat

Holy crap, Components galore & your audio sound must be insane!! Nice!!


----------



## ddgtr

I'm digging the Bob Carver amp... and the Martin Logans... and the tv... and the..... hell, this is a sick setup!!!


ohyeah32 you have done an outstanding job!


3 rack systems are definitely in!!!!!


----------



## teckademic

I've seen your set up on many forums and I'm always amazed at your setup.


----------



## Fanaticalism

OhYeah,


I have seen your system in the AVP thread, and I have to agree with everyone else here, it is a techies dream.


----------



## ohyeah32

Thank you all for the very nice compliments on my setup.







I've been through quite a few pieces of gear, but now I'm at a point to where I am extremely happy with everything. The 6 foot tall Martin Logan reQuest's are a perfect match for the size of the room. And the addition of the second Martin Logan Descent which was added a couple of months ago, really compliments the other ML Descent. The bass from music and movies is much fuller now and seems to be coming from everywhere.


Now the only new addition I'm eagerly awaiting, is the arrival of the Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal Blu-ray player.











I am really looking forward to utilizing the players fully balanced design for 2 channel music listening and using the proprietary Denon Link for SACD/DVD-A. In preparation for the upcoming player, I bought a pair of Audioquest Columbia XLR cables with DBS system. I am also am going to connect the new player up via it's Ethernet port for firmware updates, so ordered a 65 foot shielded CAT6 cable.





























I guess I can never say I won't upgrade again anytime soon, as once we get that itch we just can't help ourselves. But I do know that all of the speakers (incl. subs), Denon Preamp, and upcoming BD player, are going to be part of my system for many years to come.











Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15627914
> 
> 
> Hello Seth!
> 
> 
> Your system is arguably the nicest setup on this website.
> 
> It seems as if you have every format available covered in your system.
> 
> This is probably the most complete system I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> You have the consummate system!
> 
> 
> Regards



Thank you VERY much for that wonderful compliment on my setup.







That has to be the nicest compliment I've received.







I feel honored having my system here among such fine setups, yours included.



Seth


----------



## Roger That

Wow...I don't know what else to say that hasn't already been said. My jaw literally dropped when I saw that first pic. That's only happened one or two other times since I've perused this site. Amazing job.


----------



## nezff

everything is nice. not too keen on the speaker wires running up the wall.


----------



## percept

good lord your pockets must be deep. that's like a dream team list of gear.


----------



## mrdems83

I just drooled on everything that was under my mouth right now.







INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## AVMAN777

Wow!


Awesome system!

I can't even imagine total cost of all the equipments. It's probably higher than a cost of a house in many part of US. I hope you have a great

security system as well.


----------



## thedashingbuddha

That is awsome. Do the lights dim in the rest of the house when you fire up a movie?


----------



## croseiv

Seth,


Beautiful, simply beautiful!!!!


----------



## RobZ

Fantastic setup. Have you had any issues with your XBR's optical block?


----------



## ddgtr

Seth,


Is your display a post Qualia model? I almost got that one when it first came out, about 5 years ago, but I wasn't willing to travel that much just to view the darn thing. At that time I was looking for a 70" and settled for the Hitachi vx915. Not bad, but I always kicked myself for not getting the Qualia. Just sold the Hitachi and got the kuro...


The images on your tv look spectacular in the pics... How much of the Qualia technology does you set have? I assume it inherited pretty much everything, right?


I wanted to ask this when I first posted in your thread but looking at your gear I was too busy cleaning my keyboard after drooling all over it...





















(Apologies for the graphic content of this paragraph...)


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaron Gilbert* /forum/post/15628241
> 
> 
> Wow, just WOW. That is one insanely incredible collection of equipment, including TWO of my favorite subwoofers ever. I prefer the Descent to the new DescentI, actually. I have listened and worked on all those Martin Logan, and love them all (don't worry, they're highly reliable). I never thought about a TV which could make the Theater center look small. That Sony 70" is enormous! Your entire room is just amazing, from the great seating, to the splayed ceiling, to everything being spotless and dust free. So for what purpose are you using the Aerius? Are they for multi-channel music, while the Paradigms are for movies? I like how almost all your equipment is black - the way it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could just go on and on, but I'll concur with ldgibson76, yours is definitely one of the best systems on here. Certainly it's among my favorites, top five easily.



Thank you for the very nice compliment on my setup.










I agree, I also like the Descent better than the i version. Yes the big Sony 70is a huge TV, and one that I am so happy I got before Sony pulled the plug on SXRD TV's. It's a stellar performer that offers an amazing picture. Kudo's to Sony for including a spare lamp with the TV, as it should give me many years of enjoyment.


Re the Aerius i, they're the primary left and right surrounds, with the Paradigm Mini Monitors above them used solely as height channels. And all nine speakers (and three subs) are used for both movie soundtracks and multi-channel music.



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobZ* /forum/post/15639230
> 
> 
> Fantastic setup. Have you had any issues with your XBR's optical block?



Thank you.










No problems at all with the optical block. And if it does decide to go out at some point, I have the TV covered with a 5 year warranty. And probably by that time I'll be looking into getting an even larger display (or dedicated HT room with front projector).



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15643784
> 
> 
> Seth,
> 
> 
> Is your display a post Qualia model? I almost got that one when it first came out, about 5 years ago, but I wasn't willing to travel that much just to view the darn thing. At that time I was looking for a 70" and settled for the Hitachi vx915. Not bad, but I always kicked myself for not getting the Qualia. Just sold the Hitachi and got the kuro...
> 
> 
> The images on your tv look spectacular in the pics... How much of the Qualia technology does you set have? I assume it inherited pretty much everything, right?
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask this when I first posted in your thread but looking at your gear I was too busy cleaning my keyboard after drooling all over it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Apologies for the graphic content of this paragraph...)



Thank you very much for the kind words on my system.










Yes my Sony TV is post Qualia. Back when the Qualia was top model, I almost got one, but now I am so glad I waited and got the 70XBR2. This TV is amazing! The detail, color, and even contrast is excellent. And about the only thing that would make this TV perfect is if it was 1080p/24 vs. 1080p/60. But in most real world watching I've found it to be a non issue.


The 70XBR2 inherited all the goodies of the Qualia plus more. I have zero regrets buying this TV, and I plan on enjoying it for some time. I have had such excellent results with Sony TV's that I know that eventually when I'm ready to upgrade, my next TV (or projector) will be a Sony.



Seth


----------



## Video Master

I like it all except for the Denon components.


----------



## john barlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15628900
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the very nice compliments on my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been through quite a few pieces of gear, but now I'm at a point to where I am extremely happy with everything. The 6 foot tall Martin Logan reQuest's are a perfect match for the size of the room. And the addition of the second Martin Logan Descent which was added a couple of months ago, really compliments the other ML Descent. The bass from music and movies is much fuller now and seems to be coming from everywhere.
> 
> 
> Now the only new addition I'm eagerly awaiting, is the arrival of the Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal Blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really looking forward to utilizing the players fully balanced design for 2 channel music listening and using the proprietary Denon Link for SACD/DVD-A. In preparation for the upcoming player, I bought a pair of Audioquest Columbia XLR cables with DBS system. I am also am going to connect the new player up via it's Ethernet port for firmware updates, so ordered a 65 foot shielded CAT6 cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I can never say I won't upgrade again anytime soon, as once we get that itch we just can't help ourselves. But I do know that all of the speakers (incl. subs), Denon Preamp, and upcoming BD player, are going to be part of my system for many years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



I'm waiting for the new universal player too, for the same reasons you are.


How do you like your Denon pre pro?


I have the 5308CI and have been considering trading it in for the pre pro.


Then the hunt will be on for a really nice 7 channel amp. The Denon is kind of overkill for me. I don't need all the different zones.


I was thinking of maybe something from Krell? Any suggestions?


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john barlow* /forum/post/15645204
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the new universal player too, for the same reasons you are.
> 
> 
> How do you like your Denon pre pro?
> 
> 
> I have the 5308CI and have been considering trading it in for the pre pro.
> 
> 
> Then the hunt will be on for a really nice 7 channel amp. The Denon is kind of overkill for me. I don't need all the different zones.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of maybe something from Krell? Any suggestions?



I am LOVING my Denon preamp!







It's everything I was hoping it would be and then some. First off the sound quality is superb with both music and movie soundtracks. The AVP is neutral in character and is very faithful to the source being played. When I listen to music in Pure Direct mode, I hear details and subtleties in music I had never heard before on the Sunfire TGIII I used to use.


And it is also the most advanced preamp currently available. Denon really set the bar high with the AVP.










Re amps, that depends a lot on what kind of speakers you have, as not all speakers match up well with all amps. Krell makes some great amps, but so do a lot of other companies as well.


Yes the upcoming Denon A1UDCI is going to be an amazing machine. I can't wait to get one!



Seth


----------



## mconley1015

The Carver/Sunfire amp....beautiful, Martin Logans....beautiful. This is one fabulous system in a beautiful room.


In July my Contract with D*Tv expires and i am thinking of moving to Dish Network or back to cable. Which brings my question:

Your equipment:


> Quote:
> HD Satellite: Dish Network HD VIP622 DVR/ Hughes HR10-250 Tivo DVR/DirecTV Receiver



I am not sure how this all interacts, I guess you have 2 satellite providers. Are you moving HiDef content from the VIP 622 to the WD drive? If so how much can you get (HD content) on there and how does it work? If you look you will see that I have a Panny HDD recorder for SD only. (Another in the b'room keeps the girlfriend very happy btw) Part of my next move is to be able to record HD content without all of the constraints and expense of TiVo and other pay per monthly schemes, if that is possible. In other words is it possible for you to time shift HD content without paying a monthly fee to providers above the "rental" fee for the DVR? I do that easily now with the Panny but only in SD...uggggh. Again, beautiful system, thanks for posting!


----------



## john barlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mconley1015* /forum/post/15646399
> 
> 
> The Carver/Sunfire amp....beautiful, Martin Logans....beautiful. This is one fabulous system in a beautiful room.
> 
> 
> In July my Contract with D*Tv expires and i am thinking of moving to Dish Network or back to cable. Which brings my question:
> 
> Your equipment:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how this all interacts, I guess you have 2 satellite providers. Are you moving HiDef content from the VIP 622 to the WD drive? If so how much can you get (HD content) on there and how does it work? If you look you will see that I have a Panny HDD recorder for SD only. (Another in the b'room keeps the girlfriend very happy btw) Part of my next move is to be able to record HD content without all of the constraints and expense of TiVo and other pay per monthly schemes, if that is possible. In other words is it possible for you to time shift HD content without paying a monthly fee to providers above the "rental" fee for the DVR? I do that easily now with the Panny but only in SD...uggggh. Again, beautiful system, thanks for posting!



I don't understand why you would be contemplating a return to cable tv after having Directv. I hated cable tv. The PQ and AQ were abysmal. I left Dish for Directv. I hated Dish Network. They were very rude to me any time I needed help. Directv CSR's have been very professional and courteous for the most part. I have to say that their service is second to none. I do get agravated with all the itemized charges and hidden costs. But, at the end of the day, I believe they offer the best value currently available. Good Service Good Picture Quality and good Sound Quality. I love their website also. It has many cool features and is very intuitive and easy to navigate.


My 02. worth.


----------



## mconley1015




> Quote:
> I don't understand why you would be contemplating a return to cable tv after having Directv. I hated cable tv. The PQ and AQ were abysmal. I left Dish for Directv. I hated Dish Network. They were very rude to me any time I needed help. Directv CSR's have been very professional and courteous for the most part. I have to say that their service is second to none. I do get agravated with all the itemized charges and hidden costs. But, at the end of the day, I believe they offer the best value currently available. Good Service Good Picture Quality and good Sound Quality. I love their website also. It has many cool features and is very intuitive and easy to navigate.



It is something to consider however I tend to agree with you. I have had some difficulty with their CS, especially the overseas ones with their canned answers. One of the funnier ones was when I terminated MLB package, the India woman asked me why and I got annoyed and said "because I don't like Rupert Murdoch" After a long pause she said Ohhhh, I perfectly understand sir. Yeah, sure you do.


Anyhow, off my rant. I have had some billing trouble and had to take my CC off of their recurring payment. You helped me remember why i went to D*Tv in the first place, thanks. The fact that you can use all of their outputs at once is a major, major plus. Does Dish allow that? I too love their web site and find their picture and sound superior. I stand, ah hem, corrected, albeit hesitantly. Thanks


----------



## john barlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15645462
> 
> 
> I am LOVING my Denon preamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's everything I was hoping it would be and then some. First off the sound quality is superb with both music and movie soundtracks. The AVP is neutral in character and is very faithful to the source being played. When I listen to music in Pure Direct mode, I hear details and subtleties in music I had never heard before on the Sunfire TGIII I used to use.
> 
> 
> And it is also the most advanced preamp currently available. Denon really set the bar high with the AVP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re amps, that depends a lot on what kind of speakers you have, as not all speakers match up well with all amps. Krell makes some great amps, but so do a lot of other companies as well.
> 
> 
> Yes the upcoming Denon A1UDCI is going to be an amazing machine. I can't wait to get one!
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



MY speakers are kind of an eclectic combination. My front left and right are vintage Gallo nucleus reference with bass balls ( the originals) I love these speakers for home theater. They will take anything I throw at them, effortlessly, at any volume!


Center channel is the current Gallo reference AV. dynamite center channel speaker. It integrates rather nicely with the Nucleus's or is that nuclei? Anyway, it works for me.


Rear surrounds are a nice pair of Totem Lynks. I really like these economical little dipoles. Believe it or not they work well with the Gallo's.


Subwoofer is a Sunfire True Signature. The one with the 2700 watt amplifier. This little sub really moves the air in the room quite well.


I might be adding antoher set of surrounds soon for a 7.1 configuration. I am considering going all Gallo reference AV for my surrounds. I want to keep the Nucleus for nostalgia sake, also, they are quite musical for two channel listening.


So, I haven't really decided what amp to use. The built in amps in the 5308 are actually quite good. I might buy another amp and then decide I didn't need an outboard one after all. We'll see. Ciao.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mconley1015* /forum/post/15646399
> 
> 
> The Carver/Sunfire amp....beautiful, Martin Logans....beautiful. This is one fabulous system in a beautiful room.
> 
> 
> In July my Contract with D*Tv expires and i am thinking of moving to Dish Network or back to cable. Which brings my question:
> 
> Your equipment:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how this all interacts, I guess you have 2 satellite providers. Are you moving HiDef content from the VIP 622 to the WD drive? If so how much can you get (HD content) on there and how does it work? If you look you will see that I have a Panny HDD recorder for SD only. (Another in the b'room keeps the girlfriend very happy btw) Part of my next move is to be able to record HD content without all of the constraints and expense of TiVo and other pay per monthly schemes, if that is possible. In other words is it possible for you to time shift HD content without paying a monthly fee to providers above the "rental" fee for the DVR? I do that easily now with the Panny but only in SD...uggggh. Again, beautiful system, thanks for posting!



Thanks for the nice compliment on my setup.







I apologize for the late reply










Actually I am only with one provider (Dish Network). I still have (use) the DirecTV HD DVR only for things I had archived on the units hard drive. It's not connected to anything but the TV and Denon preamp. I had been with DirecTV for ages since the company first launched back in '04. But started having some major issues with them (customer service) when I was wanting to upgrade from my older DVR to a newer one (long story) and finally just opted to switch to Dish.


Been happy ever since. Plenty of HD channels and a fairly decent HD DVR. I tell ya though, I sure miss Tivo as it's user friendliness is far superior to what what Dish or DirecTV have.


Yes I do transfer HD (and standard) content over to the external hard drive from my VIP 622. I was using a WD drive but just recently switched to a Seagate as I was having some lock ups with the WD. As to how much HD content can be stored on the external hard drive, I'm not too sure (yet) as I have yet to fill it up. As for how well it works, transferring programs is a snap, and watching things you have stored is easy as well.


But from time to time it gets a little fussy and freezes when trying to delete stuff. But is easily corrected by unplugging the USB and then plugging it back in. The functionality is not perfect but does work. I am currently looking into the new Seagate Showcase which is designed to be used specifically with HD DVR's.


As far as I know one cannot time shift HD content without paying a monthly fee to providers above the "rental" fee for the DVR. They all have one pretty much locked in.



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john barlow* /forum/post/15649613
> 
> 
> MY speakers are kind of an eclectic combination. My front left and right are vintage Gallo nucleus reference with bass balls ( the originals) I love these speakers for home theater. They will take anything I throw at them, effortlessly, at any volume!
> 
> 
> Center channel is the current Gallo reference AV. dynamite center channel speaker. It integrates rather nicely with the Nucleus's or is that nuclei? Anyway, it works for me.
> 
> 
> Rear surrounds are a nice pair of Totem Lynks. I really like these economical little dipoles. Believe it or not they work well with the Gallo's.
> 
> 
> Subwoofer is a Sunfire True Signature. The one with the 2700 watt amplifier. This little sub really moves the air in the room quite well.
> 
> 
> I might be adding antoher set of surrounds soon for a 7.1 configuration. I am considering going all Gallo reference AV for my surrounds. I want to keep the Nucleus for nostalgia sake, also, they are quite musical for two channel listening.
> 
> 
> So, I haven't really decided what amp to use. The built in amps in the 5308 are actually quite good. I might buy another amp and then decide I didn't need an outboard one after all. We'll see. Ciao.



Those Gallo Nucleus Reference speakers are some way cool looking speakers. I've never had the pleasure of listening to them but I'm sure they sound amazing. Sounds like you have a very sweet setup!


If you do decide to go for the Denon AVP, you have a very wide range of amps that will make those Gallo's sing.







For my Logans it was a bit tricky, as they sound their best teamed up with a warmer sounding amp. This is why I'm using Sunfire. If at some point I decide to change to another amp, I most likely will go with McIntosh.


Would love to see some pics of your setup sometime.











Seth


----------



## john barlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15652417
> 
> 
> Those Gallo Nucleus Reference speakers are some way cool looking speakers. I've never had the pleasure of listening to them but I'm sure they sound amazing. Sounds like you have a very sweet setup!
> 
> 
> If you do decide to go for the Denon AVP, you have a very wide range of amps that will make those Gallo's sing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my Logans it was a bit tricky, as they sound their best teamed up with a warmer sounding amp. This is why I'm using Sunfire. If at some point I decide to change to another amp, I most likely will go with McIntosh.
> 
> 
> Would love to see some pics of your setup sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Yeah I really love the Gallo system. It's way better than I expected it to be. When I have friends over to watch a film, they literally freak out about how good it sounds. Anything in True HD or DTS HD Master Audio is mind blowing. PM me with your email address and I will send you some pics of the setup. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john barlow* /forum/post/15652580
> 
> 
> Yeah I really love the Gallo system. It's way better than I expected it to be. When I have friends over to watch a film, they literally freak out about how good it sounds. Anything in True HD or DTS HD Master Audio is mind blowing. PM me with your email address and I will send you some pics of the setup. Thanks for the kind words.



Isn't it so cool to see friends reactions after they experience a movie.








That's part of the fun.










Besides marveling at how cool your speakers are, I can only imagine the impact it makes after they listen to it.


I'll send a PM with my e-mail address. Look forward to seeing those system pics.



Seth


----------



## john barlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15661650
> 
> 
> Isn't it so cool to see friends reactions after they experience a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's part of the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides marveling at how cool your speakers are, I can only imagine the impact it makes after they listen to it.
> 
> 
> I'll send a PM with my e-mail address. Look forward to seeing those system pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Yes it is cool. I live in a great neighborhood and am friends with practically everyone on our street. We have get togethers and BBQ's all summer long. I have people over for cinema on a regular basis. I love sharing my home theater. My enthusiasm has won over a lot of folks to this hobby. I sent those pics, I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## THE_FORCE

Seth every time I see your system it just gets better and better - even when you think that it can't be improved upon, you do it lol !


Big respect mate - if Heaven exists, then I hope it looks like that hehe.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15628900
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the very nice compliments on my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been through quite a few pieces of gear, but now I'm at a point to where I am extremely happy with everything. The 6 foot tall Martin Logan reQuest's are a perfect match for the size of the room. And the addition of the second Martin Logan Descent which was added a couple of months ago, really compliments the other ML Descent. The bass from music and movies is much fuller now and seems to be coming from everywhere.
> 
> 
> Now the only new addition I'm eagerly awaiting, is the arrival of the Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal Blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really looking forward to utilizing the players fully balanced design for 2 channel music listening and using the proprietary Denon Link for SACD/DVD-A. In preparation for the upcoming player, I bought a pair of Audioquest Columbia XLR cables with DBS system. I am also am going to connect the new player up via it's Ethernet port for firmware updates, so ordered a 65 foot shielded CAT6 cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I can never say I won't upgrade again anytime soon, as once we get that itch we just can't help ourselves. But I do know that all of the speakers (incl. subs), Denon Preamp, and upcoming BD player, are going to be part of my system for many years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Hello Seth.


I have a question regarding your interest in the upcoming Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal Blu-ray player. Now being that this player has the potential to be the "Be-all, End-all" player, what's going to happen to the Sony ES CD Player, the Denon 2500 Bluray player and the Yamaha universal?

Will these devices be removed from the set up, being that the new Denon has all of those capabilities, not to mention the convenience of the Denon-Link connectivity?!

You figure, with the balanced audio capability, that could possibly brick the the Sony. And as a bluray player with the Realta HQV chip and Denon Link, there goes the 2500, and lets not forget the Sony Bluray player!







Then you have the SACD/DVD-A capability, that could eliminate the Yamaha universal player. As a matter of fact, it does!

I mean, we're talking the possibility of 3 to 4 devices becoming redundant bordering on obsolescence!!!


So Seth, whatcha gonna do?!!!!










Then again, you could hang on to the older devices for nostalgia!










Regards.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john barlow* /forum/post/15662269
> 
> 
> Yes it is cool. I live in a great neighborhood and am friends with practically everyone on our street. We have get togethers and BBQ's all summer long. I have people over for cinema on a regular basis. I love sharing my home theater. My enthusiasm has won over a lot of folks to this hobby. I sent those pics, I hope you enjoy them.



Just checked my e-mail. I got em!







Thanks!


Yes isn't it cool sharing ones setup, especially when the ones you share it with really appreciate it.



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/15662805
> 
> 
> Seth every time I see your system it just gets better and better - even when you think that it can't be improved upon, you do it lol !
> 
> 
> Big respect mate - if Heaven exists, then I hope it looks like that hehe.



Thank you very much for the very nice compliment on my system.







That means a lot as your setup has to be one of the most striking I've yet seen. It's soooo clean, and everything is so perfectly arranged. You could use those pics in an AV magazine spread. I am extremely impressed with the quality of the photos as well. Were they taken by a professional photographer?


Last year I got my very first DSLR camera, but am still a super newbie at using it. At some point I would love to be able to take pics of the caliber of yours.


Love the modern contemporary look of your HT room.




Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15667759
> 
> 
> Hello Seth.
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding your interest in the upcoming Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal Blu-ray player. Now being that this player has the potential to be the "Be-all, End-all" player, what's going to happen to the Sony ES CD Player, the Denon 2500 Bluray player and the Yamaha universal?
> 
> Will these devices be removed from the set up, being that the new Denon has all of those capabilities, not to mention the convenience of the Denon-Link connectivity?!
> 
> You figure, with the balanced audio capability, that could possibly brick the the Sony. And as a bluray player with the Realta HQV chip and Denon Link, there goes the 2500, and lets not forget the Sony Bluray player!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have the SACD/DVD-A capability, that could eliminate the Yamaha universal player. As a matter of fact, it does!
> 
> I mean, we're talking the possibility of 3 to 4 devices becoming redundant bordering on obsolescence!!!
> 
> 
> So Seth, whatcha gonna do?!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, you could hang on to the older devices for nostalgia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Gotta say you have some excellent questions.










Yes once the Denon DVD-A1UDCI is in place, it will be replacing the 2500BTCI, Sony S300, Yamaha S2300 Universal, and quite possibly even my reference Sony ES CD player. So like you said, that's four components that will no longer be needed.


This is exactly why I am getting the A1UDCI, it will give me the best of everything I need all in one machine. My Sony ES CD player has always been my reference CD player as it offers the best CD playback I have had in my setup. But with this new Denon player, this very well could change, as the A1UDCI shares a lot with it's stand alone CD/SACD counterpart (the top end Denon DCD-SX). And being that it is a fully balanced design, the resulting sound quality could very well blow my Sony XA20ES player out of the water.


The Denon 2500BTCI I am still keeping as a back up player. This way I will have a solid BD player in the unlikely event that my A1UDCI ever needs to go to Denon for service.


And while I am very happy with the Yamaha universal DVD player, I know that this new Denon Universal is going to stomp all over it!







With the all digital connection of Denon Link for SACD/DVD-A, I'm expecting to be treated to the best multi-channel sound I've yet experienced.


And for Blu-ray playback, the on board Realta offers adjustments that not even the amazing Denon AVP preamp will do. Especially for 1080p material.


So I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of this new super machine.












Seth


----------



## john barlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15671947
> 
> 
> Gotta say you have some excellent questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes once the Denon DVD-A1UDCI is in place, it will be replacing the 2500BTCI, Sony S300, Yamaha S2300 Universal, and quite possibly even my reference Sony ES CD player. So like you said, that's four components that will no longer be needed.
> 
> 
> This is exactly why I am getting the A1UDCI, it will give me the best of everything I need all in one machine. My Sony ES CD player has always been my reference CD player as it offers the best CD playback I have had in my setup. But with this new Denon player, this very well could change, as the A1UDCI shares a lot with it's stand alone CD/SACD counterpart (the top end Denon DCD-SX). And being that it is a fully balanced design, the resulting sound quality could very well blow my Sony XA20ES player out of the water.
> 
> 
> The Denon 2500BTCI I am still keeping as a back up player. This way I will have a solid BD player in the unlikely event that my A1UDCI ever needs to go to Denon for service.
> 
> 
> And while I am very happy with the Yamaha universal DVD player, I know that this new Denon Universal is going to stomp all over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the all digital connection of Denon Link for SACD/DVD-A, I'm expecting to be treated to the best multi-channel sound I've yet experienced.
> 
> 
> And for Blu-ray playback, the on board Realta offers adjustments that not even the amazing Denon AVP preamp will do. Especially for 1080p material.
> 
> 
> So I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of this new super machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Me too.


----------



## Franin

Hey Seth I have to say it again lovely setup mate!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15671947
> 
> 
> Gotta say you have some excellent questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes once the Denon DVD-A1UDCI is in place, it will be replacing the 2500BTCI, Sony S300, Yamaha S2300 Universal, and quite possibly even my reference Sony ES CD player. So like you said, that's four components that will no longer be needed.
> 
> 
> This is exactly why I am getting the A1UDCI, it will give me the best of everything I need all in one machine. My Sony ES CD player has always been my reference CD player as it offers the best CD playback I have had in my setup. But with this new Denon player, this very well could change, as the A1UDCI shares a lot with it's stand alone CD/SACD counterpart (the top end Denon DCD-SX). And being that it is a fully balanced design, the resulting sound quality could very well blow my Sony XA20ES player out of the water.
> 
> 
> The Denon 2500BTCI I am still keeping as a back up player. This way I will have a solid BD player in the unlikely event that my A1UDCI ever needs to go to Denon for service.
> 
> 
> And while I am very happy with the Yamaha universal DVD player, I know that this new Denon Universal is going to stomp all over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the all digital connection of Denon Link for SACD/DVD-A, I'm expecting to be treated to the best multi-channel sound I've yet experienced.
> 
> 
> And for Blu-ray playback, the on board Realta offers adjustments that not even the amazing Denon AVP preamp will do. Especially for 1080p material.
> 
> 
> So I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of this new super machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



looking forward in reading your review.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15672212
> 
> 
> Hey Seth I have to say it again lovely setup mate!



Thanks Frank.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15672319
> 
> 
> looking forward in reading your review.



The upcoming Denon is gonna' be an amazing player, and yes be looking for a complete review once I get this beauty.



Seth


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15671947
> 
> 
> Gotta say you have some excellent questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes once the Denon DVD-A1UDCI is in place, it will be replacing the 2500BTCI, Sony S300, Yamaha S2300 Universal, and quite possibly even my reference Sony ES CD player. So like you said, that's four components that will no longer be needed.
> 
> 
> This is exactly why I am getting the A1UDCI, it will give me the best of everything I need all in one machine. My Sony ES CD player has always been my reference CD player as it offers the best CD playback I have had in my setup. But with this new Denon player, this very well could change, as the A1UDCI shares a lot with it's stand alone CD/SACD counterpart (the top end Denon DCD-SX). And being that it is a fully balanced design, the resulting sound quality could very well blow my Sony XA20ES player out of the water.
> 
> 
> The Denon 2500BTCI I am still keeping as a back up player. This way I will have a solid BD player in the unlikely event that my A1UDCI ever needs to go to Denon for service.
> 
> 
> And while I am very happy with the Yamaha universal DVD player, I know that this new Denon Universal is going to stomp all over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the all digital connection of Denon Link for SACD/DVD-A, I'm expecting to be treated to the best multi-channel sound I've yet experienced.
> 
> 
> And for Blu-ray playback, the on board Realta offers adjustments that not even the amazing Denon AVP preamp will do. Especially for 1080p material.
> 
> 
> So I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of this new super machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Hello Seth.


By now I'm sure you are knowledgeable of the fact that Denon does not have the market cornered on Universal Bluray Players. Oppo is also introducing it's rendition of the "Be all, End all" player! The BDP-83.

You know the "Oppomaniacs" are shouting from the top of the highest mountain they can find about how great this offering from Oppo will be. And if you go to the dedicated thread, as I'm sure you have, some of the Oppo zealots have all but said, that those who chose the Denon universal BDP over the Oppo is basically wasting their money, claiming that the performance will be on par with the Denon. It is predicted that the BDP-83 will retail at around $499.00-599.00.

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/ 
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/12/11...layer-details/ 


Now, what do you think and have you considered the Oppo product? Personally, I think it will completely clash (in terms of build quality) with your selection of components. but that's just the closet snob in me talking now.










Regards.


p.s.

For the Oppo fans, what you read above is in no way a criticism of the Oppo products. I will be the first to acknowledge that Oppo truly offers supreme value/performance for the dollar.


Regards.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15688558
> 
> 
> Hello Seth.
> 
> 
> By now I'm sure you are knowledgeable of the fact that Denon does not have the market cornered on Universal Bluray Players. Oppo is also introducing it's rendition of the "Be all, End all" player! The BDP-83.
> 
> You know the "Oppomaniacs" are shouting from the top of the highest mountain they can find about how great this offering from Oppo will be. And if you go to the dedicated thread, as I'm sure you have, some of the Oppo zealots have all but said, that those who chose the Denon universal BDP over the Oppo is basically wasting their money, claiming that the performance will be on par with the Denon. It is predicted that the BDP-83 will retail at around $499.00-599.00.
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/12/11...layer-details/
> 
> 
> Now, what do you think and have you considered the Oppo product? Personally, I think it will completely clash (in terms of build quality) with your selection of components. but that's just the closet snob in me talking now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 
> p.s.
> 
> For the Oppo fans, what you read above is in no way a criticism of the Oppo products. I will be the first to acknowledge that Oppo truly offers supreme value/performance for the dollar.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Yes Oppo is without a doubt going to have a very large fan base. A universal Blu-ray player that offers all it does at an amazing price point to boot. Not taking anything away from Oppo, it's a very well designed, and no doubt well performing player. But the Oppo is just not what I'm looking for, it's not my "dream machine" so to speak.


I mean sure it unquestionably plays Blu-ray, DVD, DVD-A, and SACD, but that is where the similarities end. The Denon is obviously a cost no object design, and as such they pulled out all the stops. The highest grade DAC's, fully balanced design, twin HDMI outs, an all Denon designed and built transport mechanism with all metal tray, HQV Realta video processing, Denon Link, completely isolated circuit board layout to minimize interference, and extensive vibration isolation. Also the Denon has a fit and finish, which like you mentioned, complements my Denon preamp perfectly.


For me I want all of the things the Denon offers.







If I went with the Oppo I wouldn't be able to use balanced connections, Denon Link, Realta, etc. I know that the Denon is super expensive, but to get that caliber of circuitry and build quality in separate components, I would be spending a whole lot more than $4200. Denon has merged a high end CD player, high end SACD/DVD-A player, and high end Blu-ray player all in one chassis.


And I also know that weight isn't everything, but I kinda feel good having a 42 lb all metal player in my AV rack as opposed to an 11 lb one.












Seth


----------



## john barlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15691384
> 
> 
> Yes Oppo is without a doubt going to have a very large fan base. A universal Blu-ray player that offers all it does at an amazing price point to boot. Not taking anything away from Oppo, it's a very well designed, and no doubt well performing player. But the Oppo is just not what I'm looking for, it's not my "dream machine" so to speak.
> 
> 
> I mean sure it unquestionably plays Blu-ray, DVD, DVD-A, and SACD, but that is where the similarities end. The Denon is obviously a cost no object design, and as such they pulled out all the stops. The highest grade DAC's, fully balanced design, twin HDMI outs, an all Denon designed and built transport mechanism with all metal tray, HQV Realta video processing, Denon Link, completely isolated circuit board layout to minimize interference, and extensive vibration isolation. Also the Denon has a fit and finish, which like you mentioned, complements my Denon preamp perfectly.
> 
> 
> For me I want all of the things the Denon offers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I went with the Oppo I wouldn't be able to use balanced connections, Denon Link, Realta, etc. I know that the Denon is super expensive, but to get that caliber of circuitry and build quality in separate components, I would be spending a whole lot more than $4200. Denon has merged a high end CD player, high end SACD/DVD-A player, and high end Blu-ray player all in one chassis.
> 
> 
> And I also know that weight isn't everything, but I kinda feel good having a 42 lb all metal player in my AV rack as opposed to an 11 lb one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



You said it in a nutshell Seth. I plan on buying the Denon also. Obviously, it's not everyone's cup of tea. Yes, Oppo offers good players and value pricing. Denon will be offering State of the art technology with the new DVD-A!UDCI, and I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## mconley1015




> Quote:
> For me I want all of the things the Denon offers. If I went with the Oppo I wouldn't be able to use balanced connections, Denon Link, Realta, etc. I know that the Denon is super expensive, but to get that caliber of circuitry and build quality in separate components, I would be spending a whole lot more than $4200. Denon has merged a high end CD player, high end SACD/DVD-A player, and high end Blu-ray player all in one chassis.
> 
> 
> And I also know that weight isn't everything, but I kinda feel good having a 42 lb all metal player in my AV rack as opposed to an 11 lb one



I am a big fan of OPPO products and firmly believe that nothing in the $1,000 range can touch one of them. I look forward to their new universal BD player. OPPO markets their prods to directly compete with Denon. But the Denon talked about here is in a class all by itself. I do not think there is even a similar product out there at this price. I guess its a matter of bang for the buck. Is it worth the amount of money you need to spend for the Denon for the improvements in quality? The improvements in quality are extraordinarily significant. However with my budget for audio, which is decent, I cannot justify buying the Denon, but if I had that kind of disposable income you can bet I would! That is one great piece of equipment and worth every cent!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mconley1015* /forum/post/15700732
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of OPPO products and firmly believe that nothing in the $1,000 range can touch one of them. I look forward to their new universal BD player. OPPO markets their prods to directly compete with Denon. But the Denon talked about here is in a class all by itself. I do not think there is even a similar product out there at this price. I guess its a matter of bang for the buck. Is it worth the amount of money you need to spend for the Denon for the improvements in quality? The improvements in quality are extraordinarily significant. However with my budget for audio, which is decent, I cannot justify buying the Denon, but if I had that kind of disposable income you can bet I would! That is one great piece of equipment and worth every cent!



Hello Mike.


Are you considering the Oppo BDP-83 Bluray Universal Player?

I know I am. My only reservation is the departure from my mantra, "Device exclusivity!" In other words, one device that does one function well. Meaning, the BDP-83 could possibly make 3 of my beloved, exclusive function, but aging devices obsolete.


It is a nice looking component and would probably be a nice addition to my system allowing a lot of versatility and some streamlining, a concept I have contemplated a time or two!


And to you Seth!

I can see I'm not alone in my closet snobbery!














(only kidding)



> Quote:
> For me I want all of the things the Denon offers. If I went with the Oppo I wouldn't be able to use balanced connections, Denon Link, Realta, etc. I know that the Denon is super expensive, but to get that caliber of circuitry and build quality in separate components, I would be spending a whole lot more than $4200. Denon has merged a high end CD player, high end SACD/DVD-A player, and high end Blu-ray player all in one chassis.
> 
> 
> And I also know that weight isn't everything, but I kinda feel good having a 42 lb all metal player in my AV rack as opposed to an 11 lb one



Seth, I'm with ya Man! Like mconley, if I had the disposable dinero, I too would snatch up the Denon! Just for the HQV/Realta chip alone, to see what it does for standard DVDs. If the Reon is any indication, the Realta must be off the charts!

But the Oppo does offer a lot of bank for the buck! And great upscaling to boot.

The justification for such reasoning.....

I did an inventory of my dvd collection,..... I'm up to 625 dvds. There's no way I'm replacing all of them with bluray versions. I couldn't anyway. Most will never be issued in bluray and if they are, the bluray versions would have to be $20.00 or below, and that's for the must haves, and for the ones I consider "take it or leave it", $10.00-15.00! That's it! With the 43 blurays I currently have, only one I paid $29.99 for (The Golden Compass). All the rest have been $25.00 or less. And believe me, I've paid 25 bucks for new releases only a few times. Where? Amazon.com and BestBuy.com. Ex. Ironman and Transformers: $16.99 each!


I didn't mean to rant.










Regards.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john barlow* /forum/post/15691858
> 
> 
> you said it in a nutshell seth. I plan on buying the denon also. Obviously, it's not everyone's cup of tea. Yes, oppo offers good players and value pricing. Denon will be offering state of the art technology with the new dvd-a!udci, and i can't wait to get my hands on one.


+1


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mconley1015* /forum/post/15700732
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of OPPO products and firmly believe that nothing in the $1,000 range can touch one of them. I look forward to their new universal BD player. OPPO markets their prods to directly compete with Denon. But the Denon talked about here is in a class all by itself. I do not think there is even a similar product out there at this price. I guess its a matter of bang for the buck. Is it worth the amount of money you need to spend for the Denon for the improvements in quality? The improvements in quality are extraordinarily significant. However with my budget for audio, which is decent, I cannot justify buying the Denon, but if I had that kind of disposable income you can bet I would! That is one great piece of equipment and worth every cent!



You're right, the Oppo cannot be touched by anything else in the $1000 price range. Their Universal BD player is going to be an amazing piece at an amazing price point. And for anyone looking for a kick ass unit and doesn't want to break the bank, the Oppo is without a doubt the way to go.


In the over $1000 category, there is nothing out there that can compete with the A1UDCI. Any if the Pioneer Elite 09FD had included SACD/DVD-A, and a fully balanced design, only then would it have been able to compete with the mighty Denon A1UDCI. Right now the Denon is like you said, in a class all by itself.



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15702287
> 
> 
> Hello Mike.
> 
> 
> Are you considering the Oppo BDP-83 Bluray Universal Player?
> 
> I know I am. My only reservation is the departure from my mantra, "Device exclusivity!" In other words, one device that does one function well. Meaning, the BDP-83 could possibly make 3 of my beloved, exclusive function, but aging devices obsolete.
> 
> 
> It is a nice looking component and would probably be a nice addition to my system allowing a lot of versatility and some streamlining, a concept I have contemplated a time or two!
> 
> 
> And to you Seth!
> 
> I can see I'm not alone in my closet snobbery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (only kidding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth, I'm with ya Man! Like mconley, if I had the disposable dinero, I too would snatch up the Denon! Just for the HQV/Realta chip alone, to see what it does for standard DVDs. If the Reon is any indication, the Realta must be off the charts!
> 
> But the Oppo does offer a lot of bank for the buck! And great upscaling to boot.
> 
> The justification for such reasoning.....
> 
> I did an inventory of my dvd collection,..... I'm up to 625 dvds. There's no way I'm replacing all of them with bluray versions. I couldn't anyway. Most will never be issued in bluray and if they are, the bluray versions would have to be $20.00 or below, and that's for the must haves, and for the ones I consider "take it or leave it", $10.00-15.00! That's it! With the 43 blurays I currently have, only one I paid $29.99 for (The Golden Compass). All the rest have been $25.00 or less. And believe me, I've paid 25 bucks for new releases only a few times. Where? Amazon.com and BestBuy.com. Ex. Ironman and Transformers: $16.99 each!
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Yeah you're definitely not alone.







lol.


Like you, I also have a pretty extensive DVD collection (1500+). I am looking forward to all the adjustment options the A1UDCI will offer. My Denon preamp offers some good adjustment options for Realta, but the A1UDCI will offer even more.


My Blu-ray and HD DVD collections are much more diminutive by comparison (120 Blu-ray, 115 HD DVD). And like you, I also look for the best deals I can find on high def movies. And while I have paid $30 for numerous Blu-ray's, I much rather prefer to spend $20-$25 when possible.


And since Blu-ray is definitely going to be with us for a while, I just want the absolute best player I can get. And for me the upcoming Denon is going to be my ultimate Blu-ray player. But I have to hand it to Oppo, they are bringing out a fantastic product that is within reach for most people out there who want a very high quality player that pretty much does it all.



Seth


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15706841
> 
> 
> Yeah you're definitely not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> 
> Like you, I also have a pretty extensive DVD collection (1500+). I am looking forward to all the adjustment options the A1UDCI will offer. My Denon preamp offers some good adjustment options for Realta, but the A1UDCI will offer even more.
> 
> 
> My Blu-ray and HD DVD collections are much more diminutive by comparison (120 Blu-ray, 115 HD DVD). And like you, I also look for the best deals I can find on high def movies. And while I have paid $30 for numerous Blu-ray's, I much rather prefer to spend $20-$25 when possible.
> 
> 
> And since Blu-ray is definitely going to be with us for a while, I just want the absolute best player I can get. And for me the upcoming Denon is going to be my ultimate Blu-ray player. But I have to hand it to Oppo, they are bringing out a fantastic product that is within reach for most people out there who want a very high quality player that pretty much does it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Seth,


I want to apologize for bringing up the A1UDCI in this thread. The reason for the apology is because I went to the "bluray section" and came across the a thread totally dedicated to the upcoming Denon. You've had your eye on this device since July '08. You've been discussing and debating this topic for quite some time now and had already come to the conclusion that the Sony CDP, the Sony BDP-S300 and the Yamaha S2300 would be replaced by this machine. So again, I apologize for clogging up your thread with a redundant topic and thank you for being polite by discussing the topic with us "out of the know" type individuals!









Now, do you plan moving the soon to be obsolete devices to another room or are they Audiogon/eBay bound!?!


Regards.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15707347
> 
> 
> Seth,
> 
> 
> I want to apologize for bringing up the A1UDCI in this thread. The reason for the apology is because I went to the "bluray section" and came across the a thread totally dedicated to the upcoming Denon. You've had your eye on this device since July '08. You've been discussing and debating this topic for quite some time now and had already come to the conclusion that the Sony CDP, the Sony BDP-S300 and the Yamaha S2300 would be replaced by this machine. So again, I apologize for clogging up your thread with a redundant topic and thank you for being polite by discussing the topic with us "out of the know" type individuals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, do you plan moving the soon to be obsolete devices to another room or are they Audiogon/eBay bound!?!
> 
> 
> Regards.



No need to apologize my friend.







I don't mind at all talking about this upcoming player, as it is going to be part of my system very soon I hope. So anyone one please feel free to ask any questions about it, or about its inclusion in my system. So not to worry, as to me it's not at all redundant talk.










Re the AV gear getting replaced, well about the only one I plan on keeping in the system is the Denon 2500BTCI. While I haven't decided for sure, the other 2 (possibly 3) components will most likely be sold.



Seth


----------



## vizual

Good lord. Amazing setup and love the look of all the gear.


I gotta ask though, how often do you really turn on the tape deck, laserdisc, second blu ray player, second dvd player (most bdp play dvd's too.) etc etc?


Lots of kept nostalgia in that setup!


----------



## PcGeek626

WOW dude! that's one nice looking setup,I bet your neighbors love you at night lol









I bet your pushing at lease 100 db to 115 db. can you post a video demo of a movie trailer?


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vizual* /forum/post/15762858
> 
> 
> Good lord. Amazing setup and love the look of all the gear.
> 
> 
> I gotta ask though, how often do you really turn on the tape deck, laserdisc, second blu ray player, second dvd player (most bdp play dvd's too.) etc etc?
> 
> 
> Lots of kept nostalgia in that setup!



Thanks.










About the only thing that I do not use is the cassette deck and Sony S300 BD player. Other than that everything else gets used, and while the LD player and SVHS deck don't get used very often, they do still get used from time to time.


The Yamaha S2300 DVD player is mainly used for playing SACD/DVD-A, and does get used quite often.







The Sony S300 is there strictly as a back up BD player, and only gets used about once a month to keep it functional.










But hopefully soon once the Denon A1UDCI universal player is in place, I am taking the Sony S300, Yamaha S2300, and possibly my Sony CDP-XA20ES. At that point I may also just take out the Sony cassette deck.



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PcGeek626* /forum/post/15762951
> 
> 
> WOW dude! that's one nice looking setup,I bet your neighbors love you at night lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your pushing at lease 100 db to 115 db. can you post a video demo of a movie trailer?



Thank you for the nice compliment on my setup.










Yes the mighty Logans with subs are capable of some serious SPL's. But although they can play very loud, I rarely push them that hard. But I feel good in knowing they can handle it though.










My neighbors would probably not like me very well if I had some that lived in close proximity. Fortunately all my neighbors are pretty far away from me which makes it nice.


I would love to post a video clip but I currently do not own a video camera. I do plan on getting a nice HD camera soon though.



Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15767524
> 
> 
> Thank you for the nice compliment on my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the mighty Logans with subs are capable of some serious SPL's. But although they can play very loud, I rarely push them that hard. But I feel good in knowing they can handle it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors would probably not like me very well if I had some that lived in close proximity. Fortunately all my neighbors are pretty far away from me which makes it nice.
> 
> 
> I would love to post a video clip but I currently do not own a video camera. I do plan on getting a nice HD camera soon though.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Its good that you have your neighbours at a distance mate, you won't have any problems with parties.


----------



## ohyeah32

Hi Frank,


Yes it's definitely nice to not have neighbors too close.


----------



## Fabricator

that system is AWESOME







. sure would love to see/hear it.

a 10 for you.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fabricator* /forum/post/15884129
> 
> 
> that system is AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . sure would love to see/hear it.
> 
> a 10 for you.



Thanks for the kind words on my setup.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Seth!


It's been a while. Any word yet from Denon on the release date of the new Universal player?! I know you must be ready to bust waiting with great anticipation for it to become available?!










I have another question for you regarding the application of the 2 power amps in your system. Which amp is pushing which speakers or are you bi-amping the front 3?!


Regards.


You get my vote for System of the year!


----------



## mrdems83

Ill second that vote


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15894090
> 
> 
> Hello Seth!
> 
> 
> It's been a while. Any word yet from Denon on the release date of the new Universal player?! I know you must be ready to bust waiting with great anticipation for it to become available?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another question for you regarding the application of the 2 power amps in your system. Which amp is pushing which speakers or are you bi-amping the front 3?!
> 
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 
> You get my vote for System of the year!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrdems83* /forum/post/15894148
> 
> 
> Ill second that vote



Thanks guys.








That means a lot.










Re the upcoming universal Denon player, it's now scheduled to be available in the April/May time frame. I was really hoping to have one by now, but it looks like I'll have to wait just a bit longer. In usual Denon fashion, they raised the msrp on the player. It was already set at $4200 (which is what I thought to be the official price), now they have upped it to $4500!


From its original MSRP of $3800 in Decemeber, it has now gone up $700 in just 2 1/2 months. I'm still getting one, but I have to say that if Denon raises the price yet again I'll just have to say no.


Re the amps, the 5 channel Sunfire Cinema Grand Signature is powering all the Logans (with the two mains being bi-wired). The 5 channel Sonance amp is powering all the Paradigm Mini Monitors.


Right now I am super happy with the sound.







But if at some point my Sunfire decides to go south on me, I will most likely go with McIntosh as it is also an excellent match for Martin Logans.



Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15898464
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re the upcoming universal Denon player, it's now scheduled to be available in the April/May time frame. I was really hoping to have one by now, but it looks like I'll have to wait just a bit longer. In usual Denon fashion, they raised the msrp on the player. It was already set at $4200 (which is what I thought to be the official price), now they have upped it to $4500!
> 
> 
> From its original MSRP or $3800 in Decemeber, it has now gone up $700 in just 2 1/2 months. I'm still getting one, but I have to say that if Denon raises the price yet again I'll just have to say no.
> 
> 
> Re the amps, the 5 channel Sunfire Cinema Grand Signature is powering all the Logans (with the two mains being bi-wired). The 5 channel Sonance amp is powering all the Paradigm Mini Monitors.
> 
> 
> Right now I am super happy with the sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if at some point my Sunfire decides to go south on me, I will most likely go with McIntosh as it is also an excellent match for Martin Logans.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Mcintosh Seth, beautiful power amps mate.


----------



## ldgibson76

Seth,


I'm quite sure you know how I feel about your setup. Total admiration and awe!


Well I was starting to feel pretty good about my cable management accomplishment and the addition of the Marantz multi channel amp and Xbox 360 Pro. No doubt, there's more to be done, but for now, I was content with my progress and my system's current status.


That's until I opened the link in your signature: Denon AVP/POA Owners Wiki










Brought me right out of my delusion of grandeur!

Man some of the systems posted in that link are just incredible. I have such a long way to go. But you and your system give me inspiration! I guess it's all relative. You do what you can.


You still earn "Best in Show" for system configuration and layout!










Regards.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15900459
> 
> 
> Seth,
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure you know how I feel about your setup. Total admiration and awe!
> 
> 
> Well I was starting to feel pretty good about my cable management accomplishment and the addition of the Marantz multi channel amp and Xbox 360 Pro. No doubt, there's more to be done, but for now, I was content with my progress and my system's current status.
> 
> 
> That's until I opened the link in your signature: Denon AVP/POA Owners Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought me right out of my delusion of grandeur!
> 
> Man some of the systems posted in that link are just incredible. I have such a long way to go. But you and your system give me inspiration! I guess it's all relative. You do what you can.
> 
> 
> You still earn "Best in Show" for system configuration and layout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Thank you.







I feel honored that you think so highly of my setup, and that me and my system gave you inspiration.










Yes, a lot of the owners on the AVP/POA Wiki site have some truly amazing systems. It's now 84 members strong and continuously growing.


I think you have done an outstanding job with your setup as well. Many will no doubt want to have their cable management as clean and organized as yours. Evey time I see what you have done I'm like "wow".



Seth


----------



## UnnDunn

I would donate vital bodily organs to play a few rounds of Halo 3 (or better yet, GRID) on that rig.










Nice setup. I won't pretend to know about all the intricacies and decisions that go into building a setup like that (hell, I'm happy with my dinky little 30" CRT HDTV, el-cheapo Sony HTIB and Xbox 360 as a source) but it looks mighty impressive.


Someday I hope to build a system like that.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UnnDunn* /forum/post/15907188
> 
> 
> I would donate vital bodily organs to play a few rounds of Halo 3 (or better yet, GRID) on that rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup. I won't pretend to know about all the intricacies and decisions that go into building a setup like that (hell, I'm happy with my dinky little 30" CRT HDTV, el-cheapo Sony HTIB and Xbox 360 as a source) but it looks mighty impressive.
> 
> 
> Someday I hope to build a system like that.



Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## KlipschHead281




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger That* /forum/post/15631877
> 
> 
> Wow...I don't know what else to say that hasn't already been said. My jaw literally dropped when I saw that first pic. That's only happened one or two other times since I've perused this site. Amazing job.



^^^ What he said, simply amazing system. Well done.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KlipschHead281* /forum/post/15914754
> 
> 
> ^^^ What he said, simply amazing system. Well done.



Thank you.


----------



## ohyeah32

Well "hopefully" the Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal Blu-ray player will finally be available next month. And while I had already purchased some Audioquest Columbia XLR cables with 48v DBS battery packs, I went ahead and bought some DBS upgrades for them. I changed out the stock 48v DBS with 72v DBS packs.


Now the only thing left to do is run the 65 foot CAT6 cable, that will connect the Denon player to my Belkin N1 Vision router. It's going to be very cool to be able to update the players firmware via the players GUI, and not have to download and burn a CD on my PC (like I'm currently having to do with my Denon 2500BTCI).






















Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15984892
> 
> 
> Well "hopefully" the Denon DVD-A1UDCI Universal Blu-ray player will finally be available next month. And while I had already purchased some Audioquest Columbia XLR cables with 48v DBS battery packs, I went ahead and bought some DBS upgrades for them. I changed out the stock 48v DBS with 72v DBS packs.
> 
> 
> Now the only thing left to do is run the 65 foot CAT6 cable, that will connect the Denon player to my Belkin N1 Vision router. It's going to be very cool to be able to update the players firmware via the players GUI, and not have to download and burn a CD on my PC (like I'm currently having to do with my Denon 2500BTCI).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Have to agree with you Seth its definitely the better way to update


----------



## Fabricator

wth do those things do ?


----------



## computeruler

WWWWWOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!! that amazing!!!

WOWWOWOWOW!!! Im in awe!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fabricator* /forum/post/15987300
> 
> 
> wth do those things do ?



Sorry for the late reply.


From Audioquest's website:

http://www.audioquest.com/pdfs/dbs_anaology_field.pdf


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *computeruler* /forum/post/15989438
> 
> 
> WWWWWOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!! that amazing!!!
> 
> WOWWOWOWOW!!! Im in awe!



Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## ohyeah32

Well after wanting this player for some time, It's now going to be a reality. My order for one has been placed and hopefully by the end of this month I will have it.







Mine will be from the second batch that is due to be released the third week of this month. I'm really jazzed about getting it!


Once it arrives I share some pics of the player and my impressions of it. Stay tuned.



Seth


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/16752504
> 
> 
> Well after wanting this player for some time, It's now going to be a reality. My order for one has been placed and hopefully by the end of this month I will have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine will be from the second batch that is due to be released the third week of this month. I'm really jazzed about getting it!
> 
> 
> Once it arrives I share some pics of the player and my impressions of it. Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth




Seth, congratulations! It's an awesome piece of equipment, you're going to love it! I am looking forward to your initial impressions and hopefully an in-depth review once you have fully tested it...


Dan


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/16756384
> 
> 
> Seth, congratulations! It's an awesome piece of equipment, you're going to love it! I am looking forward to your initial impressions and hopefully an in-depth review once you have fully tested it...
> 
> 
> Dan



Thank you.










I will definitely post an in depth review once I get a chance to really put it through its paces.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/16757484
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely post an in depth review once I get a chance to really put it through its paces.



Looking forward to it Seth.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16794536
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it Seth.



Hi Frank!










Well hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll have mine. Two weeks is going to seem like forever.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15903809
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel honored that you think so highly of my setup, and that me and my system gave you inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a lot of the owners on the AVP/POA Wiki site have some truly amazing systems. It's now 84 members strong and continuously growing.
> 
> 
> I think you have done an outstanding job with your setup as well. Many will no doubt want to have their cable management as clean and organized as yours. Evey time I see what you have done I'm like "wow".
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Hello Seth.


I was having a tough day at work so I decided to re-read your thread and view the photos of your mind-blowing system. My spirits always get lifted when I look at the photos! I then read your response to my post and I realize, again I did not respond!







How rude of me. You have my apologies.


Thank you for the kind words regarding the cable management. I'm humbled and flattered that someone with a system of the caliber you have attained would even give my setup a first look without laughter immediately following the first glimpse!







Thanks again.


Now, about the Denon Uber/MOAP







Universal Player! Have you formulated a game plan for the rack configuration since the A1UDCI basically converts 3-4 of your components into devices of redundancy?!! And take it from me, I know redundancy when I see! It's my system's MO!










Seth, you have one of the most balanced systems I've ever seen. What are you going to do!?!














Are you considering a total re-configuration of the system, i.e., downsizing?!


Regards.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16823176
> 
> 
> Hello Seth.
> 
> 
> I was having a tough day at work so I decided to re-read your thread and view the photos of your mind-blowing system. My spirits always get lifted when I look at the photos! I then read your response to my post and I realize, again I did not respond!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How rude of me. You have my apologies.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words regarding the cable management. I'm humbled and flattered that someone with a system of the caliber you have attained would even give my setup a first look without laughter immediately following the first glimpse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Now, about the Denon Uber/MOAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Player! Have you formulated a game plan for the rack configuration since the A1UDCI basically converts 3-4 of your components into devices of redundancy?!! And take it from me, I know redundancy when I see! It's my system's MO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth, you have one of the most balanced systems I've ever seen. What are you going to do!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you considering a total re-configuration of the system, i.e., downsizing?!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hi there my friend.










Thank you for the kind words, it put a smile on my face.







And no need to apologize for not replying, we all get busy sometimes. It's cool, I totally understand.


Re your cable management, it really is very impressive. Having that many cables being as well arranged and organized as yours is something that many would love to achieve. I try to keep all my cables and power cords as neat as possible, but after seeing what you've done, mine still has room for improvement.


As for my soon to arrive Denon A1UD MOAP universal, yes I have formulated a game plan. There are 3 components that will be removed once the A1 gets installed. My beloved Sony CDP-XA20ES CD player, Yamaha S2300 SACD/DVD-A player, and Sony S300 Blu-ray player. I am going to keep my current Denon 2500BTCI in the AV rack as a dedicated region B player. It's currently region A but once I get the A1 I'm going to convert it to a region B.


So the way it will be arranged is the A1UDCI will be at the very top of the AV rack, with the 2500BTCI right below it, then the AVP below that.


And that will pretty much be the way my setup will remain for awhile. About the only other thing I am planning on doing is getting some wall treatments put in, hopefully by the end of the year.


And come next year, most likely it'll be a plan of super sizing!







I may just go for it and put in a front projector and 120" drop down screen. Nothing certain yet, but I am thinking about it.











Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/16833403
> 
> 
> About the only other thing I am planning on doing is getting some wall treatments put in, hopefully by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> And come next year, most likely it'll be a plan of super sizing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may just go for it and put in a front projector and 120" drop down screen. Nothing certain yet, but I am thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Definitely best idea Seth. Its night and Day difference with AQ when it come to room treatments.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16833409
> 
> 
> Definitely best idea Seth. Its night and Day difference with AQ when it come to room treatments.



Yeah I can imagine just how much better it will sound once I get it done.







And I think that it sounds really great right now, so it will be interesting to hear the transformation.


----------



## Franin

Very soon know Seth.


----------



## ohyeah32

My A1UDCI is on its way!!!!







I should hopefully have it by Wednesday of this coming week. Once it arrives I will be sure to take plenty of pics. And once it's all setup and I get a chance to put it through its paces, I will share my impressions.



Seth


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/16922367
> 
> 
> My A1UDCI is on its way!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should hopefully have it by Wednesday of this coming week. Once it arrives I will be sure to take plenty of pics. And once it's all setup and I get a chance to put it through its paces, I will share my impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth




And photos! You can't forget the photos!










Regards!


----------



## ohyeah32

I'll definitely take and share plenty of photos.







If THE_FORCE lived in the states and was nearby I'd have him take the pics, as his photography skills are stellar. But I will do my best.


----------



## ddgtr

Man, this is exciting!! Congrats!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/16922492
> 
> 
> I'll definitely take and share plenty of photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If THE_FORCE lived in the states and was nearby I'd have him take the pics, as his photography skills are stellar. But I will do my best.



Finally Its about time buddy!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16924288
> 
> 
> Finally Its about time buddy!



Thanks guys.


----------



## ohyeah32

Well after a long wait my A1UDCI is finally here! Is it everything I've been hoping it would be? So far it sure seems to be.







I have put it through its paces with Blu-ray's and it was nothing short of stunning! PQ and sound are the best I've seen and heard yet from Blu-ray. The Denon Link 4th clocking on BD soundtracks works very very well.


I haven't listened to CD's and 2 channel SACD's via the balanced XLR's yet, but as soon as I do I will report back with my impressions.


And as promised here's some pics.


----------



## btf1980

Awesome. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/16960891
> 
> 
> Awesome. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it.



Thanks.










Over the weekend I plan on really putting it through its paces. Stay tuned for a detailed report.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/16963508
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the weekend I plan on really putting it through its paces. Stay tuned for a detailed report.



Its a rainy weekend over here Seth, so will be looking forward to your review


----------



## ohyeah32

Well now after having my new player for nearly a week, I have had a chance to really spend some time with it with both movies and music. Is it as good as it was hyped up to be? Most definitely!


I previously thought that my Denon 2500BTCI was as good as it gets with Blu-ray, but now that I've been using the A1UDCI I know that BD PQ can get a lot better. All of the Blu-ray movies I've played in the A1 (owned and rented) have to be the absolute best Blu-ray images I've yet seen. The PQ has a very 3 dimensional look to it, the images have real depth, which makes the images really pop. The clarity, detail, black levels, and even color is improved over the 2500. And this was before I did any tweaking of the built in HQV Realta video processing.


After I used the "Enhancer" feature that Realta offers, the images went from amazing to downright phenomenal! It added edge detail and extra clarity without any hint of artifacts. The picture was always very natural looking but razor sharp as the same time. The look is very appealing. I loved the what it did to the picture.


On the audio side of things, I connected the player using both HDMI outputs. I ran one directly to the display (video only) and the other to the Denon AVP pre/pro (audio only). Setup and configuring the A1 was pretty much straight forward using the setup guide provided by a fellow A1UD/AVP owner here on AVS. Without the help of this guide however, the whole setup process would have been a lot more complicated. These are so many features and settings on this player that it kind of reminded me of the first time I was setting up my Denon AVP pre/pro.


But along with all this complexity, comes a level of performance that really sets this player in a league all its own. But I have to say that to benefit from the HDMI using Denon Link 4th one needs to use a compatible Denon receiver or pre/pro that will accept the new Denon Link 4th. The Denon Link 4th anti jitter control re-clocks the incoming HDMI audio signal for the purest sound possible.


Another thing that really makes this player special is it's 32 bit analog section. CD playback via its 2 channel fully balanced XLR outputs is a real treat! I have a Sony CDP-XA20ES CD Player that I've used as my reference player for years, and the A1 edged it out. And that's not small feat, as the XA20 is one of the best CD players out there. The sound via the balanced connections is very smooth, and it has no edginess or digital glare to the sound. The sound has a bit of warmth that makes listening to CD's a pleasure, as one can listen for hours without listener fatigue.


SACD and DVD-A via Denon Link is superb! A pure DSD stream is achieved using Denon's proprietary Denon Link connection, and it offers the purest sound. Separation, detail, soundstage, and dynamics are excellent, and easily the best I've head from my SACD/DVD-A collection. I have not tried out the 7.1 analog outs for SACD/DVD-A as I'm using Denon Link for that. But from what I've read from others that do use them, the sound is stunning! I may at some point try them just to see how they compare to Denon Link.


Load times while not the fastest around, are still respectable and actually faster than my Denon 2500BTCI. Normal load times on discs with plenty of BD Java content took approx. 40-45 seconds from tray close to the FBI warning screen. Menu load times took 12-14 seconds. Player boot up from off took only 3 seconds using quick start. For me a wait of around a minute total time is no biggie at all, especially considering the phenomenal PQ and sound that is offered by this player.


Remote responsiveness is very good to excellent. Some A1 owners have mentioned that their remotes are a bit sluggish and not very quick to respond to commands. I have found the remote to be very responsive and all commands that I have used worked flawlessly and quickly. I love the fact that the entire remote buttons are backlit (and very easy to see in the dark). The remote buttons are well arranged and easy to get to, and the feel of the remote is really nice (it's actually got some heft to it).


The GUI setup menu is very nice and is very similar in style to my Denon AVP. So navigating my way around was actually fairly easy. There are many layers of pages in the GUI, and as such will take a little while to learn everything. But I'd rather have many options than not enough. As even if I don't need everything now, it is still nice to have on board in the event that I ever do.


Firmware updates using the the players GUI was pretty painless. My A1 didn't update completely the first time I tried, but the second time around it updated smoothly and successfully. It showed the status of the update in the players display window.


The build quality of this player is pretty darn impressive! The weight of the player is a scale tipping 42 lbs, which is around the weight of some AV receivers. Fit and finish is first rate also. I have to say that the A1 is the most elegant player I've seen, with its sculpted wave front which matches my AVP and 2500BTCI quite nicely.


Another thing which makes the A1 stand out is the fact that It's an all in house designed and built player by Denon. Even the transport is all Denon's own design and build. And what a transport it is, the mechanism is super smooth and ultra quiet. The thin all aluminum tray is really slick!


So in conclusion, the A1UDCI is everything I hoped it would be and then some. It's a player with brawn and finesse. It delivers stunning PQ and sound, has superb build quality, and very elegant styling. Denon raised the bar very high with this player. I hope it gives me many years of enjoyment.











Seth


----------



## btf1980

Glad to see the player had met your expectations. At the MSRP, shoot, it better.


----------



## pcweber111

Holy Schnikies that's a great collection of gear!










I tell you what, I'd pay whatever it takes to listen to one movie on your system.










Great job on assembling a truly outstanding home theater system. Yours really is a "home theater".


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/17019624
> 
> 
> Glad to see the player had met your expectations. At the MSRP, shoot, it better.



Thanks.










Yes it definitely met my expectations. And you're right, at it's price it better.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17021924
> 
> 
> Holy Schnikies that's a great collection of gear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you what, I'd pay whatever it takes to listen to one movie on your system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on assembling a truly outstanding home theater system. Yours really is a "home theater".



Thank you for the very nice compliments on my setup.


----------



## ddgtr

Hey Seth, that's a heck of a review you've written, nicely done! Glad you're enjoying that beast!!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17025806
> 
> 
> Hey Seth, that's a heck of a review you've written, nicely done! Glad you're enjoying that beast!!



Thanks.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> OHYEAH32, that screen! Holy hell man! I had never heard an Martin Logan electrostatic until last year and my brother and I were blown away at the sound. The sales guy played something like latin jazz with hand claps and percussion mixed with spanish guitars and everything sounded so alive and "there" in the best sense of the word. The guitars had the proper weight and texture while the hand claps were surreal.



Hi Seth I thought I will take the liberty in posting this in your thread (it was posted in my thread)it was some nice words by mvision7m


----------



## Waboman

Hey Seth, you've been holding out on me.







I had to find out about your thread from Frank's thread. Yeah I know, it takes me awhile. I love lookin' at your pictures. Awesome as always, mi amigo.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17436962
> 
> 
> Hi Seth I thought I will take the liberty in posting this in your thread (it was posted in my thread)it was some nice words by mvision7m



Thanks for sharing that Frank. It's always nice to read comments like that.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17437343
> 
> 
> Hey Seth, you've been holding out on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to find out about your thread from Frank's thread. Yeah I know, it takes me awhile. I love lookin' at your pictures. Awesome as always, mi amigo.



Hey bud, sorry about not letting you know about this thread. I figured it's only my system thread, so it didn't even cross my mind. Thanks for dropping in to say hey!







Thanks for the kind words on my system also.


Now you need to start a thread here on your setup.











Seth


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17443185
> 
> 
> Hey bud, sorry about not letting you know about this thread. I figured it's only my system thread, so it didn't even cross my mind. Thanks for dropping in to say hey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words on my system also.



I'm glad I finally stumbled upon your great thread Seth.











> Quote:
> Now you need to start a thread here on your setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



I don't know about that. I used to think of myself as a pretty decent photographer. Then I started looking at everyone's pics here, and have since come to the conclusion... I suck.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17446992
> 
> 
> I'm glad I finally stumbled upon your great thread Seth.



Thanks bud.













> Quote:
> I don't know about that. I used to think of myself as a pretty decent photographer. Then I started looking at everyone's pics here, and have since come to the conclusion... I suck.



I've seen some of your pics (especially the newest ones showing your projector and screen) and I think they look just fine.


----------



## Kimwyn

are you a millionaire??







what's your profession?


----------



## ohyeah32

I'm just a serious AVphile who's been fortunate enough to be able to acquire his dream system.


----------



## Waboman

Don't let him fool you. Seth is an A/V rock star!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17448355
> 
> 
> Thanks bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen some of your pics (especially the newest ones showing your projector and screen) and I think they look just fine.



Thanks for the kind words and encouragement, my friend.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17453476
> 
> 
> Don't let him fool you. Seth is an A/V rock star!!



Thanks bud.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17453503
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement, my friend.



You're welcome.










So now that you know that your pics are actually pretty decent, any possibility of starting your own thread? No pressure.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17457201
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now that you know that your pics are actually pretty decent, any possibility of starting your own thread? *No pressure*.



Thanks for the gentle nudge.







I'm the king of procrastination.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17463591
> 
> 
> Thanks for the gentle nudge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the king of procrastination.



I know you'll start one when you're ready.







I just know that your setup is truly deserving of being on here.


----------



## eSunwear

Hi, ohyeah32


You have a nice setup.

Can you tell, what did you use for TV stand style # or link , please .


Thanks.


P.S. Never mind fund it ( SU-RS51U )


----------



## ohyeah32

Thanks for the the kind words.










Yes it's the SU-RS51U. I originally was going to get a stand from another manufacturer, but none of them quite matched the Sony 70". So I figured why not just get the one that was made for it. I have to say that I'm really glad I did. The matching stand is perfect!



Seth


----------



## premiertrussman

I havent read all of the replies, so someone else might have already asked this...did you take these photos yourself? They are quite good! Nothing makes an awsome HT look like junk faster than crappy pictures. (except for maybe bad house keeping or poor cable managment)


Thanks for posting, I really enjoyed spending the last few minutes drooling all over my keyboard.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *premiertrussman* /forum/post/17515744
> 
> 
> I havent read all of the replies, so someone else might have already asked this...did you take these photos yourself? They are quite good! Nothing makes an awsome HT look like junk faster than crappy pictures. (except for maybe bad house keeping or poor cable managment)
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting, I really enjoyed spending the last few minutes drooling all over my keyboard.



Thank you for the kind words.










While my photos are nowhere near as good as some others on here (i.e. THE_FORCE), it makes me feel good in knowing that they at least came out fairly decent.











Seth


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Seth.


Happy Holidays to you and the family. Another year is about to pass us by and I still rate your system as #1!


Seth, you know what I like about our configurations (Tri-rack)? Not that my system even comes close to yours, cause it doesn't!







But, the fact that the majority of the systems posted on the various websites all have a very similar design. Not that I have anything against the minimalist approach, and no offense to those who favor that type of configuration, ex. (low-boy stand, consisting of a flat panel, center channel, AVR and maybe a multi-channel amp, 1 or 2 disc players [bluray, universal, and/or maybe a cd player], a STB [Satellite/cable/Fios] and possibly a gaming system or 2, and the two tower speakers with the surrounds and backs. And no doubt, I have more than a few times debated whether or not to minimize my system, opting for the more simplistic approach. Although there are some very impressive systems out there, that design concept, to me, lacks imagination! or better yet, has become the status quo.







I know I'm going to get it for saying that.










Now I want to qualify that observation by saying, I have nothing against that concept. Some of the most impressive systems have that exact design, but most out there have to admit that when they see a system like yours or The Force's, btf1980's, Mike_WI's, Boonyarat's, ddtgr's, Steve Bruzonsky's or Franin's, just to name a few (please forgive me if I miss someone, and I know I did. For the posters not mentioned, that have extensive setups, my apologies) not all tri-rack setups of course, but are component heavy configs, receive the highest praises and compliments! Most of those comments are submitted in awe!


That being said, our type of configuration has become a rarity, damn near an endangered species, if you will, and that's understandable. In most cases, smaller (meaning, less boxes) is more than likely a better configuration, less complicated and more efficient not to mention, less cables! But to me, there's nothing like the versatility our type of system offers along with the tinkering we get to do.

Thank you for posting your system. Everytime I view the photos, a get a great sense of pride!









You are the man!

















Regards,


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17604030
> 
> 
> Hello Seth.
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays to you and the family. Another year is about to pass us by and I still rate your system as #1!
> 
> 
> Seth, you know what I like about our configurations (Tri-rack)? Not that my system even comes close to yours, cause it doesn't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, the fact that the majority of the systems posted on the various websites all have a very similar design. Not that I have anything against the minimalist approach, and no offense to those who favor that type of configuration, ex. (low-boy stand, consisting of a flat panel, center channel, AVR and maybe a multi-channel amp, 1 or 2 disc players [bluray, universal, and/or maybe a cd player], a STB [Satellite/cable/Fios] and possibly a gaming system or 2, and the two tower speakers with the surrounds and backs. And no doubt, I have more than a few times debated whether or not to minimize my system, opting for the more simplistic approach. Although there are some very impressive systems out there, that design concept, to me, lacks imagination! or better yet, has become the status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm going to get it for saying that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want to qualify that observation by saying, I have nothing against that concept. Some of the most impressive systems have that exact design, but most out there have to admit that when they see a system like yours or The Force's, btf1980's, Mike_WI's ,Boonyarat's, ddtgr's, Steve Bruzonsky's or Franin's, just to name a few (please forgive me if I miss someone, and I know I did, but you''re not excluded)-not all tri-rack setups of course, but are component heavy configs, receive the highest praises and compliments! Most of those comments are submitted in awe!
> 
> 
> That being said, our type of configuration has become a rarity, damn near an endangered species, if you will, and that's understandable. In most cases, smaller (meaning, less boxes) is more than likely a better configuration, less complicated and more efficient not to mention, less cables! But to me, there's nothing like the versatility our type of system offers along with the tinkering we get to do.
> 
> Thank you for posting your system. Everytime I view the photos, a get a great sense of pride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Happy Holidays to you and your family as well.







And thank you for holding my setup in such high esteem.







That means a lot.


You're so right, systems like ours are becoming something of a rare breed. As you said, there are many setups out there that are super high performance minimalist designs, and are real stunners. But anymore, gone are the days of numerous components and tri-rack configurations. I have mine set up the way I do because it works very well for my needs. Plus I really like all my AV gear and don't want to downsize.










I know that by having a lot of components, there is the need for extensive wire management. I really applaud you for the phenomenal job you've done with yours.







It's not easy organizing the mega spaghetti that can accumulate over the years of installing new gear.


And while I do love a clean minimalist setup, I also love a clean mega setup with a lot of shiny high end gear.







And while it's tough keeping up with dusting everything and keeping it all looking nice, the benefits in overall flexibility with having all that gear is well worth it.



Seth


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Seth.


Happy Thanksgiving!



> Quote:
> And while I do love a clean minimalist setup, I also love a clean mega setup with a lot of shiny high end gear. And while it's tough keeping up with dusting everything and keeping it all looking nice, the benefits in overall flexibility with having all that gear is well worth it.



I totally agree with you. It is worth it.

Seth, I also wanted to ask you do you have another system (smaller of course) in your home?


I actually have 2 other 5.1 systems in my home (Family room and Master bedroom). The family room system is quite decent. It has a 42" Samsung LCD, an old Yamaha AVR (RX-V3000), Samsung bluray player, Verizon Fios HD STB, a Sony DVD/SACD changer and a Panamax power center. Polk Audio RTi70 towers, CS400i Center and FXi3 surrounds with Velodyne CHT12 sub. The system doesn't sound bad either.

I'll post photos of that setup in the near future.


By the way, thank you for the compliments (given on the other website







) for the musician statues. As I said before, the wife has a knack for finding stuff like this. I showed her yor set up and she saw your statues and thought they were very classy. At that point, she began her search.




















I think they are a little gaudy, but I would never tell her that.







I guess they add a little character to the room which before had none whatsoever!










Take care.

Regards,


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17607656
> 
> 
> Hello Seth.
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you. It is worth it.
> 
> Seth, I also wanted to ask you do you have another system (smaller of course) in your home?
> 
> 
> I actually have 2 other 5.1 systems in my home (Family room and Master bedroom). The family room system is quite decent. It has a 42" Samsung LCD, an old Yamaha AVR (RX-V3000), Samsung bluray player, Verizon Fios HD STB, a Sony DVD/SACD changer and a Panamax power center. Polk Audio RTi70 towers, CS400i Center and FXi3 surrounds with Velodyne CHT12 sub. The system doesn't sound bad either.
> 
> I'll post photos of that setup in the near future.
> 
> 
> By the way, thank you for the compliments (given on the other website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for the musician statues. As I said before, the wife has a knack for finding stuff like this. I showed her yor set up and she saw your statues and thought they were very classy. At that point, she began her search.
> 
> 
> I think they are a little gaudy, but I would never tell her that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they add a little character to the room which before had none whatsoever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Regards,



Hi there!


Hope you and your family had yourselves a great Thanksgiving.







I know I ate way more than I should have.










Yes I actually do have another setup in my home (actually 2). One is a stereo only bedroom setup consisting of an old Onkyo TX- SV919THX receiver, JVC 100 CD changer, Dish Network DVR, 65 inch Mitsubishi HDTV, and Martin Logan Scenario mains. The second is a game room with a 52 inch Sony Bravia LCD, Sony PS3, Xbox 360 Elite, and a Pioneer 5.1 satellite/sub system.


Re the statues, you're welcome.







I just think that's one thing that people tend to overlook (and comment on) when viewing a setup is the artsy stuff. It took me a while to find the right kind of statues for mine. I came across them when I was on a trip and was in a art gallery type of shop. I saw that they were made of solid brass, and thought they would look really classy resting on top of each AV rack.


The ones your wife found look really cool, and it was pretty awesome of her to get them for you.







They do add a bit of character to the room.



Take care,


Seth


----------



## Franin

Hey Seth wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas.


----------



## ddgtr

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Waboman

Merry Christmas, mi amigo!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17781118
> 
> 
> Hey Seth wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17782220
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17782542
> 
> Merry Christmas, mi amigo!



Thanks guys,


Wishing you all a Merry Christmas as well.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Boy, you and Waboman sure make me jealous. When either of you feel the need to upgrade again I got dibs on your Martin Logans and Waboman's Mcintosh amps.










I hope you have a great holiday season too.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17783047
> 
> 
> Boy, you and Waboman sure make me jealous. When either of you feel the need to upgrade again I got dibs on your Martin Logans and Waboman's Mcintosh amps.





















> Quote:
> I hope you have a great holiday season too.



Thanks.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Seth.


Despite the ups and downs of 2009, we're still livin' and enjoying the toys we are so blessed to have.


I just want to personally thank you for always being gracious and positive. There are some on this site that have very hi-end systems and at times, come off very smug and condescending in their posts/responses. You have always been very inviting, informative and humble and I think you should be commended for that. You and your system always inspire me when I'm having a tough day, putting a smile on my face when I see your incredible system, giving me something to strive for.


I wish you and your family a very Happy Holiday and a prosperous New Year.


Regards,


Lawrence


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17783599
> 
> 
> Hello Seth.
> 
> 
> Despite the ups and downs of 2009, we're still livin' and enjoying the toys we are so blessed to have.
> 
> 
> I just want to personally thank you for always being gracious and positive. There are some on this site that have very hi-end systems and at times, come off very smug and condescending in their posts/responses. You have always been very inviting, informative and humble and I think you should be commended for that. You and your system always inspire me when I'm having a tough day, putting a smile on my face when I see your incredible system, giving me something to strive for.
> 
> 
> I wish you and your family a very Happy Holiday and a prosperous New Year.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Lawrence



Hi Lawrence.










Those are some of the nicest things that anyone has said. Thank you for that my friend.







Likewise you have always had a very positive outlook and are always such a nice person. It's people like yourself that make this area of AVS such a joy to visit. I consider you a very integral part of "What's Your System Configuration".


Yes we are all definitely blessed that we are still alive and able to enjoy our systems.


Here's wishing you and your family all the best in the coming year.










Happy Holidays!



Seth


----------



## ldgibson76

Thanks Seth.


I meant every word.


Did you see that PS Audio Triple "P" power center Waboman picked up? That thing is outrageous!










I'm sure that would be a worthy upgrade for your MOAS! (Mother Of All Systems)!










Regards,


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17783599
> 
> 
> Hello Seth.
> 
> 
> Despite the ups and downs of 2009, we're still livin' and enjoying the toys we are so blessed to have.
> 
> 
> I just want to personally thank you for always being gracious and positive.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Lawrence





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17783809
> 
> 
> Hi Lawrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some of the nicest things that anyone has said. Thank you for that my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise you have always had a very positive outlook and are always such a nice person.
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



I just want to say you're both first class in my book. I don't think I've ever heard either one of you say anything remotely negative. Which can be pretty challenging. My hat is off to both of you!!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17791962
> 
> 
> Thanks Seth.
> 
> 
> I meant every word.
> 
> 
> Did you see that PS Audio Triple "P" power center Waboman picked up? That thing is outrageous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that would be a worthy upgrade for your MOAS! (Mother Of All Systems)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



ld, you're too kind. Thank you. Yes, Seth does have the MOAS.







Now we need to work on him getting a PPP and you getting your new amp & pre/pro.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17792336
> 
> 
> I just want to say you're both first class in my book. I don't think I've ever heard either one of you say anything remotely negative. Which can be pretty challenging. My hat is off to both of you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ld, you're too kind. Thank you. Yes, Seth does have the MOAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to work on him getting a PPP and you getting your new amp & pre/pro.



I have to admit all 3 you guys are great. Seth is a fantastic person that doesn't let nothing bother him has a positive out look in life.


|dgibson I have to admit by talking to him he's down to earth and shows alot of respect to many on this forum. That's why he is very much respected. I for one enjoyed reading the tidy cable saga










waboman is the cool party animal happy, funny and down to earth. You 3 guys are great and I'm hoping to continue this friendship in 2010 +


I'm just happy to know all of you and it's great that we share the same interest even if we live 100 of miles away.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17791962
> 
> 
> Thanks Seth.
> 
> 
> I meant every word.
> 
> 
> Did you see that PS Audio Triple "P" power center Waboman picked up? That thing is outrageous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that would be a worthy upgrade for your MOAS! (Mother Of All Systems)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hi Lawrence,


Thank you for that my friend.










Yes that PS Audio PPP looks pretty awesome. And it's definitely something that is on my "to buy" list for 2010.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17792336
> 
> 
> I just want to say you're both first class in my book. I don't think I've ever heard either one of you say anything remotely negative. Which can be pretty challenging. My hat is off to both of you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ld, you're too kind. Thank you. Yes, Seth does have the MOAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to work on him getting a PPP and you getting your new amp & pre/pro.



Thanks mi amigo.










Re the PPP, It's definitely on my things to get list for the coming year.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17792945
> 
> 
> I have to admit all 3 you guys are great. Seth is a fantastic person that doesn't let nothing bother him has a positive out look in life.
> 
> 
> |dgibson I have to admit by talking to him he's down to earth and shows alot of respect to many on this forum. That's why he is very much respected. I for one enjoyed reading the tidy cable saga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waboman is the cool party animal happy, funny and down to earth. You 3 guys are great and I'm hoping to continue this friendship in 2010 +
> 
> 
> I'm just happy to know all of you and it's great that we share the same interest even if we live 100 of miles away.



Thank you Frank.







Likewise, you all are some of the coolest people I've met here. And you're right that no matter how far away we live from each other, it's great that we are able to share this fun hobby of ours. I feel proud having you guys as my friends.











Seth


----------



## Franin

Happy new year Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17825450
> 
> 
> Happy new year Seth



Happy New Year Frank!!










Still about an hour to go over here before it's officially 2010.


----------



## ldgibson76

Happy New Year Seth! And many more to come!


Regards,


----------



## Waboman

*Happy new year, Seth!!*


----------



## ohyeah32

Happy New Year my friends!!


----------



## hometheatergeek

In honor of Waboman


Have a Rockin Good Year Seth!!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17829323
> 
> 
> In honor of Waboman
> 
> 
> Have a Rockin Good Year Seth!!



Well put my friend.







Thank you.


----------



## Waboman












Electronic House has chosen our friend ohyeah32's (Seth) HT setup to be featured in their latest issue. What a great honor, for a great system, and a great person! Congrats, mi amigo.










Check it out here.


----------



## ohyeah32

Thank you very much for the kind words mi amigo.











Seth


----------



## btf1980

Excellent! Congrats.


----------



## Gelinas

congrats, thats so exciting for you.

Its good to see them representing AVS members.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/18033754
> 
> 
> Excellent! Congrats.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/18034056
> 
> 
> congrats, thats so exciting for you.
> 
> Its good to see them representing AVS members.



Thank you guys.


----------



## hometheatergeek

our seth is famous now we're not worthy anymore


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18037308
> 
> 
> our seth is famous now we're not worthy anymore













Being in the presence of all the amazing HT systems on this forum, I'm humbled. And you guys on this thread are some of the coolest people to know.











Seth


----------



## ohyeah32

Well I've got something new I'll be adding over the weekend. I got a smokin' deal on a pair of mint condition Martin Logan Scripts that should be arriving this Friday. These will be replacing the Paradigm Mini Monitors I have on the rear wall. So soon I'll have a complete ML theater setup.










Once I get them all set up I'll take some pics.



Seth


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/18722289
> 
> 
> Well I've got something new I'll be adding over the weekend. I got a smokin' deal on a pair of mint condition Martin Logan Scripts that should be arriving this Friday. These will be replacing the Paradigm Mini Monitors I have on the rear wall. So soon I'll have a complete ML theater setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get them all set up I'll take some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Congrats on your new Logans, amigo. That's awesome.










I look forward to some pics and your impressions of the new Scripts too.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18723426
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new Logans, amigo. That's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to some pics and your impressions of the new Scripts too.



Thanks mi amigo!










I know you've been enjoying your Scripts for a while now, and I must say that they look pretty darn sweet in your HT room. This is a first for me having wall mounted Logans. I'm really looking forward to them.



Seth


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/18723628
> 
> 
> Thanks mi amigo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you've been enjoying your Scripts for a while now, and I must say that they look pretty darn sweet in your HT room. This is a first for me having wall mounted Logans. I'm really looking forward to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth




The Scripts are excellent surround speakers. You will be impressed.










Just a thought. These being your first ML wall mounted speakers, as you know, you'll need to run the power cord. I cut a hole in the sheet rock and ran the power cord thru the wall. I bought this plate to "tidy" it up a bit. Be kind on my pic, I took it with my phone late at night.


----------



## caper_1

I hope never have a fire because you will be SOL when anyone finds out you are running power cables behind sheet rock. I have heard stories of electricians finding these sorts of things years later and the cables are all crumbling apart; a clear fire hazard. There is no heat dissipation inside the wall. It is not to "code" anywhere (to my knowledge) to run a power cable in a wall. There is no such thing as "in-wall rated power cable". Also, any other low voltage wiring should be CL2 rated (or equivalent rated to you local code.) Should a fire occur, it won't "travel" along your wires with proper rating. Not raining on your parade, just giving you a heads up.


----------



## Waboman

Lol. Simmer down. It's fine.


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18725771
> 
> 
> Lol. Simmer down. It's fine.



If you say so, but that comment wouldn't fly with an insurance adjuster









Cheers bud.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18723751
> 
> 
> The Scripts are excellent surround speakers. You will be impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought. These being your first ML wall mounted speakers, as you know, you'll need to run the power cord. I cut a hole in the sheet rock and ran the power cord thru the wall. I bought this plate to "tidy" it up a bit. Be kind on my pic, I took it with my phone late at night.



Now that is a very clean look!










No problem on the quality of the pic, it looks just fine to me.










I'm happy that the wall outlets are directly below where each Script is going to be located at. I already have wire molding in place, so running the power cord in there should be no problem.


So sometime tomorrow I should have my Scripts, and by Saturday evening I will hopefully have them all set up.



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32

Well it took a bit of fine tuning on placement and the need to rerun Audyssey, but I have them all set up now.


----------



## caper_1

legend speakers!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/18759713
> 
> 
> Well it took a bit of fine tuning on placement and the need to rerun Audyssey, but I have them all set up now.



Seth they look like a great addition to your Home theatre room. Well done mate.!!


----------



## Waboman

Absolutely stunning, my friend. The new Scripts look great behind your Berkliners.







Which by the way I love the look of. Great color choice too. I'm jealous. All this awesomeness in one room is making me dizzy.


----------



## pcweber111

Lookin' good!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18761381
> 
> 
> Seth they look like a great addition to your Home theatre room. Well done mate.!!



Thanks Frank.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18764578
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning, my friend. The new Scripts look great behind your Berkliners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which by the way I love the look of. Great color choice too. I'm jealous. All this awesomeness in one room is making me dizzy.



Thank you for the kind words mi amigo.


----------



## ohyeah32

Well after living with the Scripts for a while, I decided I wasn't really happy with their location. Right behind the HT seating, they did sound good, but I lost a quite a bit of walking room. So I did something a bit different and placed them upside down and a bit higher up. Now not only do they sound great, but I also got more space behind the seats.












Seth


----------



## caper_1

Mint...that looks badass... A+ bra !


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/18799536
> 
> 
> Well after living with the Scripts for a while, I decided I wasn't really happy with their location. Right behind the HT seating, they did sound good, but I lost a quite a bit of walking room. So I did something a bit different and placed them upside down and a bit higher up. Now not only do they sound great, but I also got more space behind the seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



I wasn't going to say anything about your previous placement of the Scripts but you have made a very intelligent choice to re-position tham to there present location. I was also concerned with them being to low behind the chairs but this should work out mucho better.


AL


----------



## Franin

Have to admit Seth I love those scripts. Your system looks impressive as ever. Good choice in placing them higher.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/18799720
> 
> 
> Mint...that looks badass... A+ bra !



Thank you.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18800265
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to say anything about your previous placement of the Scripts but you have made a very intelligent choice to re-position tham to there present location. I was also concerned with them being to low behind the chairs but this should work out mucho better.
> 
> 
> AL



Yeah I think I did the right thing by raising them up and re-positioning them. It not only sounds better, but it looks better as well.



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18800776
> 
> 
> Have to admit Seth I love those scripts. Your system looks impressive as ever. Good choice in placing them higher.



Thank you Frank.


----------



## Dan Tincher

WOW! Very nice! One of these days, I will have a theater of my dreams, it sure looks like you have yours!!


----------



## prepress

What I notice, and find very appealing, is the presentation, how _clean_ everything is. The same equipment, set up poorly, wouldn't have the same appeal. I greatly appreciate how you took the time to make an attractive setup; it enhances the appeal of the system and can make people want to watch/listen to something even more. It's a _system_, not just a collection of components, and it makes me want to clean up and organize my living room!


One question. How good a mesh are the Paradigms with the Martin Logans? Why Paradigms over something else?


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan Tincher* /forum/post/18801710
> 
> 
> WOW! Very nice! One of these days, I will have a theater of my dreams, it sure looks like you have yours!!



Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18802098
> 
> 
> What I notice, and find very appealing, is the presentation, how _clean_ everything is. The same equipment, set up poorly, wouldn't have the same appeal. I greatly appreciate how you took the time to make an attractive setup; it enhances the appeal of the system and can make people want to watch/listen to something even more. It's a _system_, not just a collection of components, and it makes me want to clean up and organize my living room!
> 
> 
> One question. How good a mesh are the Paradigms with the Martin Logans? Why Paradigms over something else?



Thank you for noticing.







Like you said, it's not easy taking a living room setting, converting it into an inviting HT room and having everything look presentable.


The Paradigms actually blend quite well with the Logans. Ideally having all ML's is the ultimate way to go, but until I get another pair of Scripts (for L/R height surround use), the Paradigms are doing a good job.


The reason I chose Paradigm, was because I was very familiar with the sound, as my previous HT system was all Paradigm. And the small size and ease of set up of the Mini Monitors made them a sensible choice at the time. But now that I "finally" have the Scripts, I know that at some point soon I need to change the remaining two Paradigms.



Seth


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/18802265
> 
> 
> Thank you for noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you said, it's not easy taking a living room setting, converting it into an inviting HT room and having everything look presentable.
> 
> 
> The Paradigms actually blend quite well with the Logans. Ideally having all ML's is the ultimate way to go, but until I get another pair of Scripts (for L/R height surround use), the Paradigms are doing a good job.
> 
> 
> The reason I chose Paradigm, was because I was very familiar with the sound, as my previous HT system was all Paradigm. And the small size and ease of set up of the Mini Monitors made them a sensible choice at the time. But now that I "finally" have the Scripts, I know that at some point soon I need to change the remaining two Paradigms.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



It would be interesting to read any impressions you have of any change in sound.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18962766
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to read any impressions you have of any change in sound.



What's most notably different now with the ML Scripts, is the rear channel presence. With the Paradigms the rear effects were always impressive, but with them being placed up higher on the wall the sound at times didn't have that reach out and grab you effect. With the Script panels being located lower and firing directly at the listening area, the rear effects have a bit more wow factor now. Panning effects are very smooth now as well.



Seth


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/18965809
> 
> 
> What's most notably different now with the ML Scripts, is the rear channel presence. With the Paradigms the rear effects were always impressive, but with them being placed up higher on the wall the sound at times didn't have that reach out and grab you effect. With the Script panels being located lower and firing directly at the listening area, the rear effects have a bit more wow factor now. Panning effects are very smooth now as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



That makes total sense to me. The same brand is always ideal for all speakers if you can get them. I'm really more a stereo guy than HT, but that's what I think. And the visual similarity of the new surrounds will help the presentation even more. The sound is more cohesive too, from what you say. Very good!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18966598
> 
> 
> That makes total sense to me. The same brand is always ideal for all speakers if you can get them. I'm really more a stereo guy than HT, but that's what I think. And the visual similarity of the new surrounds will help the presentation even more. The sound is more cohesive too, from what you say. Very good!



Cohesive, that's a very good word to describe the sound. I'm not knocking the Paradigm's as they are some excellent surround speakers that I've used for many years. But besides the visual symmetry, the sound like you said is just more cohesive now with the ML rear surrounds. At some point in the very near future (6 months or so) I plan on adding another pair of ML Scripts to replace the remaining Paradigm L/R height channels.



Seth


----------



## TORO3

That system looks freakin' incredible! I'm pretty sure I remember dreaming about it last night!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TORO3* /forum/post/18985793
> 
> 
> That system looks freakin' incredible! I'm pretty sure I remember dreaming about it last night!



Thank you for the nice compliment on my setup.


----------



## Franin

Happy holidays Seth. It's been awhile seeing you hear my friend.


----------



## Waboman

Hi Seth.


I hope you had a very merry Christmas, mi amigo.


Any big plans for the new years?


Cheers.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19713128
> 
> 
> Happy holidays Seth. It's been awhile seeing you hear my friend.



Hi Frank,


Sorry for the late reply.


Happy Holidays to you also my friend.







Yeah I haven't been around here as much lately, but I plan to spend a bit more time here in the coming year.



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19716968
> 
> 
> Hi Seth.
> 
> 
> I hope you had a very merry Christmas, mi amigo.
> 
> 
> Any big plans for the new years?
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Christmas was great! It was nice to spend time with family. There was so much good food and I ate more that I should have, but heck we only do this thing once a year (well three actually if you count in Thanksgiving and New Years







).


Yeah I have some big plans in store for 2011. A new display, whether it be a 70 inch 3D Plasma (which I hope is announced at CES), or a 3D front projector, is the plan. Also I'm "hoping" to get my AVP upgraded if Denon announces something at CES. If they do then it's a definite for me.


Other than that I have pretty much everything I want.


I do need to post some new pics of my HT room, as it has been completely renovated. Sometime in the coming weeks I'll do that.


So how about you, do you have any big plans for the new year?



Seth


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* 
Christmas was great! It was nice to spend time with family. There was so much good food and I ate more that I should have, but heck we only do this thing once a year (well three actually if you count in Thanksgiving and New Years







).


Yeah I have some big plans in store for 2011. A new display, whether it be a 70 inch 3D Plasma (which I hope is announced at CES), or a 3D front projector, is the plan. Also I'm "hoping" to get my AVP upgraded if Denon announces something at CES. If they do then it's a definite for me.


Other than that I have pretty much everything I want.


I do need to post some new pics of my HT room, as it has been completely renovated. Sometime in the coming weeks I'll do that.


So how about you, do you have any big plans for the new year?



Seth
Lol. Oh my, Seth. I ate soooo many darn Christmas cookies. Everywhere I turned, there were more cookies. It was like they were taunting me to eat them. How could I resist?


I love your 3D plan. A 70" plasma will be incredible. Has anyone announced they will be offering a 3D 70" model? I guess we'll know in a few days at CES. Also, it will be nice to finally find out (hopefully) what Denons' plan for the AVP is.


Yes, you do need to post some pics of your newly renovated HT.







I know it looks fantastic. What ever you do, you do it first class, amigo.










Hey, looking at the time, it's new years eve here. Whoo-hoo! The last day of the decade. Enjoy, my friend.


Salud.


----------



## Franin

Bring the pics Seth. Mate hope you enjoy your night, don't get too drunk.







BTW Happy new year Seth best wishes for 2011


----------



## prepress

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* 
Christmas was great! It was nice to spend time with family. There was so much good food and I ate more that I should have, but heck we only do this thing once a year (well three actually if you count in Thanksgiving and New Years







).


Yeah I have some big plans in store for 2011. A new display, whether it be a 70 inch 3D Plasma (which I hope is announced at CES), or a 3D front projector, is the plan. Also I'm "hoping" to get my AVP upgraded if Denon announces something at CES. If they do then it's a definite for me.


Other than that I have pretty much everything I want.


I do need to post some new pics of my HT room, as it has been completely renovated. Sometime in the coming weeks I'll do that.


So how about you, do you have any big plans for the new year?



Seth
70" plasma? If that shows up I suspect Panasonic.


----------



## hugo_2_9

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* 
Christmas was great! It was nice to spend time with family. There was so much good food and I ate more that I should have, but heck we only do this thing once a year (well three actually if you count in Thanksgiving and New Years







).


Yeah I have some big plans in store for 2011. A new display, whether it be a 70 inch 3D Plasma (which I hope is announced at CES), or a 3D front projector, is the plan. Also I'm "hoping" to get my AVP upgraded if Denon announces something at CES. If they do then it's a definite for me.


Other than that I have pretty much everything I want.


I do need to post some new pics of my HT room, as it has been completely renovated. Sometime in the coming weeks I'll do that.


So how about you, do you have any big plans for the new year?



Seth



I cant wait to be amazed, AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19737995
> 
> 
> Lol. Oh my, Seth. I ate soooo many darn Christmas cookies. Everywhere I turned, there were more cookies. It was like they were taunting me to eat them. How could I resist?
> 
> 
> I love your 3D plan. A 70" plasma will be incredible. Has anyone announced they will be offering a 3D 70" model? I guess we'll know in a few days at CES. Also, it will be nice to finally find out (hopefully) what Denons' plan for the AVP is.
> 
> 
> Yes, you do need to post some pics of your newly renovated HT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks fantastic. What ever you do, you do it first class, amigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, looking at the time, it's new years eve here. Whoo-hoo! The last day of the decade. Enjoy, my friend.
> 
> 
> Salud.



Yeah same here, so many treats just wanting me to eat them. Home made turnovers, apple pies, cherry pies, pumpkin pies, cookies, and a whole lot of other things.










Yeah, a 70 inch plasma would be amazing! Nothing is concrete, but there are rumors that a 70 inch Panasonic Plasma with Kuro technology is in the works. Hopefully something will be announced at CES. And like you you said, here's hoping that Denon mentions something about an upgrade for the AVP.


Yeah some pics of the room will be shared soon.










Yup, it's the last day of 2011 (at least here in our part of the world). For our friends in other part of the world it's already the beginning of a whole new year.


Happy New Year to you mi amigo and a Happy New Year to all!



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19738071
> 
> 
> Bring the pics Seth. Mate hope you enjoy your night, don't get too drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Happy new year Seth best wishes for 2011



Hi Frank,


Yes, some pics of the new look are definitely coming soon.










Enjoy your night (or early morning over there) and have a Happy New Year!! Best wishes to you as well for 2011.



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19738267
> 
> 
> 70" plasma? If that shows up I suspect Panasonic.



Unconfirmed word is that Panasonic is working on a 70 inch plasma with Kuro technology. I guess we'll find out at CES.


BTW Happy New Year!!



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hugo_2_9* /forum/post/19738391
> 
> 
> I cant wait to be amazed, AGAIN!!!!!!



Thanks.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hey Seth what's with getting the small 70" Plasma. Go for the gusto and get the 4Kx2K 152" Plasma that I saw at CEDIA.











Hope your 2011 will allow you to get a real TV.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Woohoo, go Seth...152" all the way!










Happy New Year!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19740482
> 
> 
> Unconfirmed word is that *Panasonic is working on a 70 inch plasma with Kuro technology*. I guess we'll find out at CES.
> 
> 
> BTW Happy New Year!!
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Somehow, that just seems wrong to me. I can't explain it. Oh, well. And Happy New Year to you, too.


----------



## Waboman

*HAPPY NEW YEAR, Seth!!*


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19741531
> 
> 
> Hey Seth what's with getting the small 70" Plasma. Go for the gusto and get the 4Kx2K 152" Plasma that I saw at CEDIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your 2011 will allow you to get a real TV.



Lol. I can totally see Seth getting this. It's right up his alley.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I can totally see Seth getting this. It's right up his alley.



How much are they worth??


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19742810
> 
> 
> How much are they worth??



That's a good question Frank.







Probably a bit too much.


----------



## ohyeah32

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19741531
> 
> 
> Hey Seth what's with getting the small 70" Plasma. Go for the gusto and get the 4Kx2K 152" Plasma that I saw at CEDIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your 2011 will allow you to get a real TV.



Now that I can definitely see in my HT room!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19742154
> 
> 
> Somehow, that just seems wrong to me. I can't explain it. Oh, well. And Happy New Year to you, too.



Yeah I know, Panasonic using Pioneers Kuro technology does seem wrong. But looking at it in a different way, Pioneer Kuro Plasmas may be no more but at least the technology will live on.


Happy New Year!











Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19741905
> 
> 
> Woohoo, go Seth...152" all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!



Yeah that's definitely me.










Happy New Year!!



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19742787
> 
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR, Seth!!*


*Happy New Year to you as well mi amigo!!!*


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19742798
> 
> 
> Lol. I can totally see Seth getting this. It's right up his alley.



He He. That is TOTALLY up my alley!


----------



## ohyeah32

Enjoying some home made eggnog.







This stuff is so good!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19742962
> 
> 
> That's a good question Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a bit too much.



Don't worry about that Seth. You only live once I say buy it and enjoy.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19743043
> 
> 
> Don't worry about that Seth. You only live once I say buy it and enjoy.



Now that's the spirit!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Enjoying some home made eggnog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is so good!



Very nice


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19743043
> 
> 
> Don't worry about that Seth. You only live once I say buy it and enjoy.



Drink responsibly. And spend responsibly







. Which I certainly didn't do last year.










But if the gear really lasts, maybe it's worth it in the long run.


I should qualify that what I didn't do last year was _spend_ responsibly. This year either, so far.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Drink responsibly. And spend responsibly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which I certainly didn't do last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the gear really lasts, maybe it's worth it in the long run.



I'm sure Seth will drink responsibly, spending, well if it was in Seths budget he certainly will have the biggest panel in AVS.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19743043
> 
> 
> Don't worry about that Seth. You only live once I say buy it and enjoy.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19743056
> 
> 
> Now that's the spirit!



I bet you a dollar to a donut, Mr. Seth has one hanging on his wall as we speak.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19745008
> 
> 
> I bet you a dollar to a donut, Mr. Seth has one hanging on his wall as we speak.



If one of these beasts is hanging on the wall, then the wall is no longer hanging. A plasma that size has to weigh _plenty_.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19745288
> 
> 
> If one of these beasts is hanging on the wall, then the wall is no longer hanging. A plasma that size has to weigh _plenty_.



When I saw it at CEDIA all I kept thinking, besides being in awe of the TV, was just how the hell would anyone be able to get that 2000 lbs thing into any home? Unless they owned a gymnasium with dock door access.


----------



## pcweber111

If you have to ask, you obviously can't afford it.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19745288
> 
> 
> If one of these beasts is hanging on the wall, then the wall is no longer hanging.



That had me laughing so hard my gut hurt!










Seriously though, you're right, that thing weighs a lot! And anybody hanging that on a wall will have no wall. But I think I "could" get away with something like that, as the frame on my house is all metal with red iron. But even so I don't think I'd try.







Nope I think I'll stick with a 70 inch, even an 80 inch would suffice.











Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you a dollar to a donut, Mr. Seth has one hanging on his wall as we speak.



I could do with a nice chocolate doughnut for afternoon coffee


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That had me laughing so hard my gut hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, you're right, that thing weighs a lot! And anybody hanging that on a wall will have no wall. But I think I "could" get away with something like that, as the frame on my house is all metal with red iron. But even so I don't think I'd try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I think I'll stick with a 70 inch, even an 80 inch would suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



But it has you thinking Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19743225
> 
> 
> I'm sure Seth will drink responsibly, spending, well if it was in Seths budget he certainly will have the biggest panel in AVS.



Hi Frank,


Yup, I'm definitely going to get the largest flat panel 3D TV that I can. I'm hoping 70 inch or larger, as I've gotten so spoiled with my 70 inch Sony that I really don't want to go with anything smaller.



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19746570
> 
> 
> But it has you thinking Seth



Yes it definitely has me thinking.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waboman* /forum/post/19745008
> 
> 
> i bet you a dollar to a donut, mr. Seth has one hanging on his wall as we speak.



And it's holographic to boot!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Frank,
> 
> 
> Yup, I'm definitely going to get the largest flat panel 3D TV that I can. I'm hoping 70 inch or larger, as I've gotten so spoiled with my 70 inch Sony that I really don't want to go with anything smaller.
> 
> 
> Seth



Well the day you get it I'm looking forward to seeing the pics. You know Jvc does 3D Projectors? Has 3 different models I think. Buy a screen and you can make that large 3D screen a reality.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19746611
> 
> 
> Well the day you get it I'm looking forward to seeing the pics. You know Jvc does 3D Projectors? Has 3 different models I think. Buy a screen and you can make that large 3D screen a reality.



Yeah I've been keeping my eye on those. A 3D front projection system would be awesome! But the only issue for my room is stray lighting that enters from the adjacent room. Anytime the light in the other room is turned on, some of that light enters the HT area. If I could control that then a front projector would be optimal.



Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19746703
> 
> 
> Yeah I've been keeping my eye on those. A 3D front projection system would be awesome! But the only issue for my room is stray lighting that enters from the adjacent room. Anytime the light in the other room is turned on, some of that light enters the HT area. If I could control that then a front projector would be optimal.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Either way Seth im sure you will enjoy 3D. What will be your first 3D movie? Id try go for Avatar.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19746728
> 
> 
> Either way Seth im sure you will enjoy 3D. What will be your first 3D movie? Id try go for Avatar.



I would love to watch Avatar in 3D at home. But I will hold out for the extended editon of the movie, if that ever gets released. I know that by the time I do get a new display, there should be quite a few 3D Blu-ray's available.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19746751
> 
> 
> I would love to watch Avatar in 3D at home. But I will hold out for the extended editon of the movie, if that ever gets released. I know that by the time I do get a new display, there should be quite a few 3D Blu-ray's available.



I have the extended edition of Avatar not in 3D though and its definitley worth it. im still sitting on the fence with 3D.


----------



## ohyeah32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
I have the extended edition of Avatar not in 3D though and its definitley worth it. im still sitting on the fence with 3D.
I also have the extended edition of Avatar on Blu-ray, and you're right, it's definitely worth it! I'm glad I waited for this new edition.


I'm pretty much sold on 3D. And I'm not going to settle for anything less that what I saw on one of those new Panasonic 3D plasmas. The 3D effect was phenomenal! I'm curious as to how good the 3D effect is on the new front projectors?



Seth


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*
I also have the extended edition of Avatar on Blu-ray, and you're right, it's definitely worth it! I'm glad I waited for this new edition.


I'm pretty much sold on 3D. And I'm not going to settle for anything less that what I saw on one of those new Panasonic 3D plasmas. The 3D effect was phenomenal! I'm curious as to how good the 3D effect is on the new front projectors?


Seth
I don't know I'm kind of curious my self.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Large_Pudding* /forum/post/19747941
> 
> 
> epic setup!



Thanks!


----------



## Waboman

Hi Seth.


Have you seen this behemoth that's getting unveiled at CES?














Could be the one you're looking for.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19763146
> 
> 
> Hi Seth.
> 
> 
> Have you seen this behemoth that's getting unveiled at CES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be the one you're looking for.



152" vs 155" which way will he go?


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19763146
> 
> 
> Hi Seth.
> 
> 
> Have you seen this behemoth that's getting unveiled at CES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be the one you're looking for.



That very well could be the one for me!







Now as to which one to get, 92" or 155"?











Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19764321
> 
> 
> 152" vs 155" which way will he go?



Good question, only time will tell.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19764321
> 
> 
> 152" vs 155" which way will he go?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19773973
> 
> 
> That very well could be the one for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now as to which one to get, 92" or 155"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19773976
> 
> 
> Good question, only time will tell.



If I were a betting man, and I have placed a wager or two, I'd say Seth is already trying to figure out how to get that 155" thru his door.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19780472
> 
> 
> If I were a betting man, and I have placed a wager or two, I'd say Seth is already trying to figure out how to get that 155" thru his door.



Knowing Seth he will get it through. If he does get that screen size looks like me and Wabo will be paying Seth a visit. Ill bring the vegimite Seth?







Wabo will bring the beer. You just provide the movies


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19780472
> 
> 
> If I were a betting man, and I have placed a wager or two, I'd say Seth is already trying to figure out how to get that 155" thru his door.



Yes, to find a way to get that behemoth in the house. Hmm.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19781441
> 
> 
> Knowing Seth he will get it through. If he does get that screen size looks like me and Wabo will be paying Seth a visit. Ill bring the vegimite Seth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wabo will bring the beer. You just provide the movies



Ya know it's too bad the house doesn't have a large bay door like the detached garage has, then I could get any size screen in there.










Hey guys if I were to get that 155 inch beast, you are both invited to enjoy it first hand.







And I've got over 600 Blu-ray titles to choose from.







Heck might even special order some pizza pies from Chicago.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19784856
> 
> 
> Yes, to find a way to get that behemoth in the house. Hmm.


That is why I didn't get a Sony XBR960 or their 43" rear projector set, ultimately.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19784960
> 
> 
> Ya know it's too bad the house doesn't have a large bay door like the detached garage has, then I could get any size screen in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys if I were to get that 155 inch beast, you are both invited to enjoy it first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've got over 600 Blu-ray titles to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck might even special order some pizza pies from Chicago.



Hey wait a minute here. I was the one to suggest the ultimate video display and I do not even get an invite. I see how I rank around here.


----------



## Franin

You will be there to HTG and a few others it will be the home theatre meet of the year.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19781441
> 
> 
> Knowing Seth he will get it through. If he does get that screen size looks like me and Wabo will be paying Seth a visit. Ill bring the vegimite Seth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wabo will bring the beer. You just provide the movies



Vegimite sounds so appetizing. I can't wait to dine on some of that.










The chairman and I have the beer covered.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19784960
> 
> 
> Ya know it's too bad the house doesn't have a large bay door like the detached garage has, then I could get any size screen in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys if I were to get that 155 inch beast, you are both invited to enjoy it first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've got over 600 Blu-ray titles to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck might even special order some pizza pies from Chicago.



Now you're talking, Seth! What a gracious host. I'm sure if we all put our heads together we can devise a plan to get that 155" tv in your house. Worse case, we can always lube the doorway with Vegimite.







So you're all clear. Go ahead and order one up.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19788511
> 
> 
> Hey wait a minute here. I was the one to suggest the ultimate video display and I do not even get an invite. I see how I rank around here.



You'll be there, HTG.







We'll round up the usual suspects and make a road trip out of it. Except for Frank, he's on his own. Perhaps he can make a boat out of the Vegimite and float on over.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Worse case, we can always lube the doorway with Vegimite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're all clear. Go ahead and order one up.



Hey that Vegimite is a delicacy.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be there, HTG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll round up the usual suspects and make a road trip out of it. Except for Frank, he's on his own. Perhaps he can make a boat out of the Vegimite and float on over.



It will work though if I get hungry that's a different story.


----------



## ohyeah32

You guys crack me up! I love it! Wasn't sure what the heck Vegemite was, so I looked it up. Looks tasty, and seems to be pretty popular down under. Definitely bring along some of that Vegemite Frank.










And hometheatergeek, you're definitely invited to the party.







Yes you are the one who suggested that mondo display.







Can't forget about that.


Yeah one way or another we'll squeeze that sucker through the door, and I like Jeff's idea of using some of that Vegemite to lube the doorway.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up! I love it! Wasn't sure what the heck Vegemite was, so I looked it up. Looks tasty, and seems to be pretty popular down under. Definitely bring along some of that Vegemite Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hometheatergeek, you're definitely invited to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are the one who suggested that mondo display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget about that.
> 
> 
> Yeah one way or another we'll squeeze that sucker through the door, and I like Jeff's idea of using some of that Vegemite to lube the doorway.



Will be sitting and waiting.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19793074
> 
> 
> Will be sitting and waiting.



Hey there Frank, if you do bring some Vegemite, be sure to bring the babe.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there Frank, if you do bring some Vegemite, be sure to bring the babe.



Will do Seth


----------



## Aleya

Oh, you gonna kill me.









My theater based on PC stuff compared to your gorgeous, it's really suck.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aleya* /forum/post/19812276
> 
> 
> Oh, you gonna kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My theater based on PC stuff compared to your gorgeous, it's really suck.



Thank you.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19792629
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up! I love it! Wasn't sure what the heck Vegemite was, so I looked it up. Looks tasty, and seems to be pretty popular down under. Definitely bring along some of that Vegemite Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hometheatergeek, you're definitely invited to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are the one who suggested that mondo display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget about that.
> 
> 
> Yeah one way or another we'll squeeze that sucker through the door, and I like Jeff's idea of using some of that Vegemite to lube the doorway.



Sounds like fun Seth. Maybe, if you do get it, you might just get another write up in Electronic House. That would be







Don't forget to have the HT wall rebuilt for that 2000 lb behemoth.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20391206
> 
> 
> It's the only way I can speak to you in 3D. Looking forward to your pics.



With this kind of double-talk and slight of hand, you'll be running Australia in no time, Senator Franin.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20391693
> 
> 
> With this kind of double-talk and slight of hand, you'll be running Australia in no time, Senator Franin.



Thank you Wabo3D


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Thank you Wabo3D








You're welcome, Senator Franin.


----------



## TheHills44060

Love love love the Requests but do not like all of the Monster power and monster cable stuff.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheHills44060* /forum/post/20425355
> 
> 
> Love love love the Requests but do not like all of the Monster power and monster cable stuff.



Thanks, nice to know that you really like my reQuests.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheHills44060* /forum/post/20425355
> 
> 
> Love love love the Requests but do not like all of the Monster power and monster cable stuff.



Any particular reason why?


----------



## Franin

Haven't been in this thread for awhile. Just popping in and saying hello Seth hope all is good ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22599258
> 
> 
> Haven't been in this thread for awhile. Just popping in and saying hello Seth hope all is good ?



+1. What the man said.


----------



## Franin

Curious to see what upgrades our man Seth has been up to


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22599560
> 
> 
> Curious to see what upgrades our man Seth has been up to



My man ohyeah32, has been very busy with all sorts of upgrades. It's very impressive.


----------



## Franin

That's awesome hopefully he joins us again and keeps us upto date with his upgrades


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22599258
> 
> 
> Haven't been in this thread for awhile. Just popping in and saying hello Seth hope all is good ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22599541
> 
> 
> +1. What the man said.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22599560
> 
> 
> Curious to see what upgrades our man Seth has been up to





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22599578
> 
> 
> My man ohyeah32, has been very busy with all sorts of upgrades. It's very impressive.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22599642
> 
> 
> That's awesome hopefully he joins us again and keeps us upto date with his upgrades



Hey Frank! Hey Jeff!


I apologize for my really really late reply. I haven't visited this section of AVS in some time. Heck I've been MIA from the AVP thread as well. Thanks for stopping in and checking up on me bud.










All is well, I've just been majorly busy with some extensive home renovations (as Jeff is aware). But that is nearly all completed, so you guys might see me pop in a bit more often in the new year.







I am still really wanting to get a new display, be that a really large 4K TV or a 4K projector. I just need to find one in the $10k-$13k range. As Sony's and LG's 84" 4K TV's are outrageously expensive! Here's hoping that 2013 brings some more price friendly models.


Have yourselves a Very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Franin

Hey Seth how are you bud, hope you had a lovely Christmas. Looking forward to the see the pics of your new renovations mate


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22742390
> 
> 
> Hey Frank! Hey Jeff!
> 
> I apologize for my really really late reply. I haven't visited this section of AVS in some time. Heck I've been MIA from the AVP thread as well. Thanks for stopping in and checking up on me bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All is well, I've just been majorly busy with some extensive home renovations (as Jeff is aware). But that is nearly all completed, so you guys might see me pop in a bit more often in the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still really wanting to get a new display, be that a really large 4K TV or a 4K projector. I just need to find one in the $10k-$13k range. As Sony's and LG's 84" 4K TV's are outrageously expensive! Here's hoping that 2013 brings some more price friendly models.
> 
> Have yourselves a Very Merry Christmas!



Buenas noches, mi amigo.


Good to see you around these parts. To be honest, I don't visit the AVP thread much anymore either. In fact, ever since AVS switched to this new format, I don't come here as often. But I digress, we need to see pics of your new reno.







Don't make us wait until they feature your house on HGTV's Million Dollar Rooms .


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22744474
> 
> 
> Hey Seth how are you bud, hope you had a lovely Christmas. Looking forward to the see the pics of your new renovations mate



Hi Frank!


I'm doing well, thanks.







I had a really nice Christmas, how about you?


I posted some of the stuff that was done to the house over at the Blu-ray forums, but I'll share a few pics here as well.







The baseboards are installed now as well but I haven't gotten around to taking pics of them yet. A new backsplash in the kitchen is also in process, and will be installed after new years.


In these pics are the new flooring, new granite countertops, and a loft area that was built for the garage.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22759111
> 
> 
> Buenas noches, mi amigo.
> 
> Good to see you around these parts. To be honest, I don't visit the AVP thread much anymore either. In fact, ever since AVS switched to this new format, I don't come here as often. But I digress, we need to see pics of your new reno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make us wait until they feature your house on HGTV's Million Dollar Rooms .



Hey there Jeff!


Hope you had yourself a nice Christmas mi amigo.







Yeah I've been away from these threads for some time now. Like you, I'm also not quite used to the new look.


Once everything is finished up I'll share some updated pics.







I wish my place was in that caliber of wowness as the ones on that HGTV's Million Dollar Rooms. Those are some jaw dropping palaces!







Which one of those is yours?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22763256
> 
> 
> Hi Frank!
> 
> I'm doing well, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a really nice Christmas, how about you?
> 
> I posted some of the stuff that was done to the house over at the Blu-ray forums, but I'll share a few pics here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The baseboards are installed now as well but I haven't gotten around to taking pics of them yet. A new backsplash in the kitchen is also in process, and will be installed after new years.
> 
> In these pics are the new flooring, new granite countertops, and a loft area that was built for the garage.



Fantastic job Seth, its looking good. I love your shed thats amazing.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22763296
> 
> 
> Hey there Jeff!
> 
> Hope you had yourself a nice Christmas mi amigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've been away from these threads for some time now. Like you, I'm also not quite used to the new look.
> 
> Once everything is finished up I'll share some updated pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish my place was in that caliber of wowness as the ones on that HGTV's Million Dollar Rooms. Those are some jaw dropping palaces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of those is yours?



Buenas tardes, señor ohyeah.










I can't believe how fast Christmas came and went. Now we find ourselves standing on the precipice of 2012, looking out into the strange, yet familiar setting of 2013. What unknown adventures does she hold for us? Only time will tell.


I love love looking at your pics. You do such a first class job. Thanks for sharing.


Have a rockin' new years, amigo.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22763452
> 
> 
> Fantastic job Seth, its looking good. I love your shed thats amazing.



Shed? More like an airplane hangar.


----------



## BrolicBeast

With a system like this, I completely understand why your name is "ohyeah! lol


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22763452
> 
> 
> Fantastic job Seth, its looking good. I love your shed thats amazing.



Thanks Frank.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22766212
> 
> 
> Buenas tardes, señor ohyeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how fast Christmas came and went. Now we find ourselves standing on the precipice of 2012, looking out into the strange, yet familiar setting of 2013. What unknown adventures does she hold for us? Only time will tell.
> 
> I love love looking at your pics. You do such a first class job. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Have a rockin' new years, amigo.
> 
> Shed? More like an airplane hangar.



Hey Jeff!


Yep, hard to believe tomorrow will officially be 2013! And in about a week the CES will be in full swing. I hope there's some good news on the 4K TV front.


Thanks for the kind words on the pics, once it's all fully completed I'll share some updated pics.


Have a great New Years mi amigo!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/270#post_22766726
> 
> 
> With a system like this, I completely understand why your name is "ohyeah! lol



Thank you for the nice compliment on my setup.







You have a pretty kick ass system as well! Love that HUGE screen!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Happy New Years Seth. May a 4K display grace your home before 2013 is over.


----------



## pcweber111

Happy New Year Seth, thanks again for the pics and let's see some more. I always like to snoop, I mean see what people's houses look like lol.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22768350
> 
> 
> Happy New Years Seth. May a 4K display grace your home before 2013 is over.



Hi Al!


Sorry for the late reply. Hope the start of your new year has been a great one!










Yeah, I'm hoping that a 4K TV with my name on it will be a reality this year. I don't mind paying a premium for a TV if it has everything I want, but $20K-$24K is a bit nuts. If either the LG or Sony had been priced with an msrp of $15K I would be enjoying one in my HT right now. CES is only days away, so hopefully there will be a 4K TV in the 80"- 85" range that'll be available this year at $15K or less. All I can do is wait a see.


If nothing is going to be released in that price range, then I will most likely get a Redray front projector (and possibly the matching Redray 4K player). If the Redray projector does become available this year at a price of $10K, then even with the cost of a special silver screen and Redray player, I'll still be in the $15K range.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22769064
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Seth, thanks again for the pics and let's see some more. I always like to snoop, I mean see what people's houses look like lol.



Thanks for stopping in.







I hope your New Year was a nice one.










Once everything is fully completed, I'll share some updated pics.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22783894
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm hoping that a 4K TV with my name on it will be a reality this year. I don't mind paying a premium for a TV if it has everything I want, but $20K-$24K is a bit nuts. If either the LG or Sony had been priced with an msrp of $15K I would be enjoying one in my HT right now. CES is only days away, so hopefully there will be a 4K TV in the 80"- 85" range that'll be available this year at $15K or less. All I can do is wait a see.
> 
> If nothing is going to be released in that price range, then I will most likely get a Redray front projector (and possibly the matching Redray 4K player). If the Redray projector does become available this year at a price of $10K, then even with the cost of a special silver screen and Redray player, I'll still be in the $15K range.



Greetings, I'd definitely suggest giving Mike from AVS Store a call. The 4k Sony 1000 projector's real-world price is available in the ball-park of your above stated desired 4k budget.







Good hunting!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22783894
> 
> 
> Hi Al!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Hope the start of your new year has been a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm hoping that a 4K TV with my name on it will be a reality this year. I don't mind paying a premium for a TV if it has everything I want, but $20K-$24K is a bit nuts. If either the LG or Sony had been priced with an msrp of $15K I would be enjoying one in my HT right now. CES is only days away, so hopefully there will be a 4K TV in the 80"- 85" range that'll be available this year at $15K or less. All I can do is wait a see.
> 
> If nothing is going to be released in that price range, then I will most likely get a Redray front projector (and possibly the matching Redray 4K player). If the Redray projector does become available this year at a price of $10K, then even with the cost of a special silver screen and Redray player, I'll still be in the $15K range.



Now THIS will DEFINITELY need PICS when assembled.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22790753
> 
> 
> Greetings, I'd definitely suggest giving Mike from AVS Store a call. The 4k Sony 1000 projector's real-world price is available in the ball-park of your above stated desired 4k budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good hunting!



Thanks for the suggestion, I appreciate that.







The main reason the Sony VPL-VW1000ES has not interested me too much is due to it using an active 3D system. I want passive 3D, so it's either a 4K flat panel TV or the Redray projector to have that.


Hopefully in two days there will be some good news on that front at CES.



Seth


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22790767
> 
> 
> Now THIS will DEFINITELY need PICS when assembled.



If I do get a 4K display this year, I'll definitely share some pics.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22792583
> 
> 
> If I do get a 4K display this year, I'll definitely share some pics.



Will be looking forward in seeing the pics Seth


----------



## Franin

Seth just popping in saying hello mate. Seeing how everything is going in your side of the world.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22821897
> 
> 
> Seth just popping in saying hello mate. Seeing how everything is going in your side of the world.



Hi Frank.










Thanks for checking in on me buddy.







All is well over here. I watched Dredd last night and I enjoyed it, it also really gave my setup a real workout.










What's new with you?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22825886
> 
> 
> Hi Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking in on me buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All is well over here. I watched Dredd last night and I enjoyed it, it also really gave my setup a real workout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's new with you?



Watching Dredd tonight Seth, its good to see it gives the system a work out










In this part of the world just enjoying the movies now. Waiting to see your new upgrade pics when you get 4K.


Ill keep popping in just make sure you do too







as I always enjoy talking to you mate.


----------



## Franin

Dredd was a great movie Seth. Really gave the system a workout


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22825916
> 
> 
> Watching Dredd tonight Seth, its good to see it gives the system a work out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this part of the world just enjoying the movies now. Waiting to see your new upgrade pics when you get 4K.
> 
> 
> Ill keep popping in just make sure you do too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I always enjoy talking to you mate.



Hi, Frank,


How's it going buddy? Hope all is well in your part of the world.










Well, I went ahead and ordered that 84" 4K LG I've been wanting. It should hopefully get shipped out today, and by the middle to the end of next week, I will have it.


Once it's installed and set up, I'll share some pics of that behemoth.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Whoaaaaaa!!!!!!! 4K 84-incher on deck? Sir OhYeah, I would like to be like you when I grow up!


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22831520
> 
> 
> Dredd was a great movie Seth. Really gave the system a workout


Great ?!?!









I thought it was a bad movie. You know, one of those ones that had a lot of potential had the writing be a little better. Definitely agree on the workout for the system. Especially the gatling gun scene.

The part that was the worst was when they called for help, then had to go back inside the building, 2 measley cops showed up, sauntering along like they were going for coffee. There should have been a hoard of police and swat-type teams there pronto, busting down the door...


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22994408
> 
> 
> Whoaaaaaa!!!!!!! 4K 84-incher on deck? Sir OhYeah, I would like to be like you when I grow up!



Well, I was all revved up on getting this beauty of a TV this coming week, and Thursday evening I get an e-mail from the store asking me to call them. So I did, and I was then told that their supplier for this TV informed them that they're not able to ship it until the 15th of this coming month.


So unfortunately, as much as I want to have it by next week, I must now wait (again).







So I'm definitely getting the TV, but not for another 3 weeks.


So I have to say I'm a bit bummed.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_22992555
> 
> 
> Hi, Frank,
> 
> 
> How's it going buddy? Hope all is well in your part of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I went ahead and ordered that 84" 4K LG I've been wanting. It should hopefully get shipped out today, and by the middle to the end of next week, I will have it.
> 
> 
> Once it's installed and set up, I'll share some pics of that behemoth.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_23002425
> 
> 
> Well, I was all revved up on getting this beauty of a TV this coming week, and Thursday evening I get an e-mail from the store asking me to call them. So I did, and I was then told that their supplier for this TV informed them that they're not able to ship it until the 15th of this coming month.
> 
> 
> So unfortunately, as much as I want to have it by next week, I must now wait (again).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm definitely getting the TV, but not for another 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> So I have to say I'm a bit bummed.



Hi Seth

How is it going buddy? Im looking forward in seeing you get 4K, Your the first person that I know that will have one, congratulations my friend. Im looking forward in seeing your pics once you receive it and a review from you on this thread. No worries about having to wait Seth once you receive it you will be a very happy man.


Cant wait !!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_23007663
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seth
> 
> How is it going buddy? Im looking forward in seeing you get 4K, Your the first person that I know that will have one, congratulations my friend. Im looking forward in seeing your pics once you receive it and a review from you on this thread. No worries about having to wait Seth once you receive it you will be a very happy man.
> 
> 
> Cant wait !!



Hey there Frank!


Yeah, I'm pretty jazzed about getting this TV.







And even though 3 weeks to wait is a lit longer than I wanted, in reality it's not that long if you think about it. So as long as I get the TV, and it performs as well as I'm hoping it will, and of course arrives damage free, I'll be very happy.


Once I get it, connect it, and set it all up, I'll be sure to take some pics and share.










And I just recently got an Oppo BDP-103 region free player, so I can upscale to 4K in the player if I want. Although from what I've read, the TV does a mighty fine job upscaling on it's own.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_23011035
> 
> 
> Hey there Frank!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty jazzed about getting this TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even though 3 weeks to wait is a lit longer than I wanted, in reality it's not that long if you think about it. So as long as I get the TV, and it performs as well as I'm hoping it will, and of course arrives damage free, I'll be very happy.
> 
> 
> Once I get it, connect it, and set it all up, I'll be sure to take some pics and share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just recently got an Oppo BDP-103 region free player, so I can upscale to 4K in the player if I want. Although from what I've read, the TV does a mighty fine job upscaling on it's own.



Congratulations on the oppo 103, its a fine player from what I've been told. Ill be curious to read which performs better 4k upscale duties.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Once that mighty 84-incher arrives, any idea where you're going to place your center channel?


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_23012190
> 
> 
> Once that mighty 84-incher arrives, any idea where you're going to place your center channel?



I'm hoping that I can leave it where it is, as it's one heavy sucker! But realistically, I'm thinking I'm going to have to raise the center 3-4 inches, as the 84" LG is 4 inches taller (with stand) than my current Sony 70". I will need to move the left and right AV racks 1 inch over to allow the new TV to fit.


After this is done I will have to re-run Audyssey, not a fun thing, but will be a necessity to get accurate sound.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_23014713
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that I can leave it where it is, as it's one heavy sucker! But realistically, I'm thinking I'm going to have to raise the center 3-4 inches, as the 84" LG is 4 inches taller (with stand) than my current Sony 70". I will need to move the left and right AV racks 1 inch over to allow the new TV to fit.
> 
> 
> After this is done I will have to re-run Audyssey, not a fun thing, but will be a necessity to get accurate sound.



Ahh the enjoyment of running audyssey. Hopefully in the next 5-10 years they will be able to make it run quicker


----------



## Franin

Hey Seth how is it looking for the 4K tv, Is any chance you will be receiving it earlier


----------



## ChronicStoned

Id say about 30k later







or prolly more , i unno


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_23034101
> 
> 
> Ahh the enjoyment of running audyssey.*Hopefully in the next 5-10 years they will be able to make it run quicker*



Yeah, wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_23056010
> 
> 
> Hey Seth how is it looking for the 4K tv, Is any chance you will be receiving it earlier



Hi, Frank!


It would be very nice to get it sooner, but hopefully not any later than the scheduled ship date. We'll see.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/300#post_23065285
> 
> 
> Hi, Frank!
> 
> 
> It would be very nice to get it sooner, but hopefully not any later than the scheduled ship date. We'll see.



Well I'm hoping you get it on time.


----------



## Franin

Seth, I need to see pics buddy







from what you've told me in the other thread the Tv is amazing build quality and Pq.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Yesssssss Pictures!!!!!!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23113743
> 
> 
> Seth, I need to see pics buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from what you've told me in the other thread the Tv is amazing build quality and Pq.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23116355
> 
> 
> Yesssssss Pictures!!!!!!



Well here's a pic for you all. I'm still not 100% happy with the way the photo came out, but it's tough to get a perfect picture with tan walls. When all the walls were white, lighting for photos was no problem at all, and most photos came out great!


So until I can find a way to improve the lighting for picture taking, this is about as good as it's going to get. And in real life, the on screen image looks 100% better! Uploading to Flicker softens the PQ. But the PQ on the TV is insanely good! 1080p upconverted to 4K is amazing!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23121910
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's a pic for you all. I'm still not 100% happy with the way the photo came out, but it's tough to get a perfect picture with tan walls. When all the walls were white, lighting for photos was no problem at all, and most photos came out great!
> 
> 
> So until I can find a way to improve the lighting for picture taking, this is about as good as it's going to get. And in real life, the on screen image looks 100% better! Uploading to Flicker softens the PQ. But the PQ on the TV is insanely good! 1080p upconverted to 4K is amazing!



Now that's a big screen Seth. Once again congratulations. One question the Pq and detail between 1080p and 4k would you say night and day difference?


----------



## prepress

Actually, i think the picture is pretty good. There's a nice harmony of colors in it; congratulations on the very inviting (to me) color scheme. And the equipment is really great. The Martin-Logans don't dominate the shot despite their size because of their electrostatic elements. Also, I'm quite envious and a bit wistful about how _clean_ the room is. I wouldn't be surprised if it never gets dusty in there (sigh).


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23121910
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's a pic for you all. I'm still not 100% happy with the way the photo came out, but it's tough to get a perfect picture with tan walls. When all the walls were white, lighting for photos was no problem at all, and most photos came out great!
> 
> 
> So until I can find a way to improve the lighting for picture taking, this is about as good as it's going to get. And in real life, the on screen image looks 100% better! Uploading to Flicker softens the PQ. But the PQ on the TV is insanely good! 1080p upconverted to 4K is amazing!



I think I drooled a little....**wipes mouth**


Dude, awesome display for an awesome setup. Congratulations!


----------



## jnnt29

What a great... OMG I don't know what to say! This is one of the most beautiful system set ups I have every seen!! Wow! JT


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23121954
> 
> 
> Now that's a big screen Seth. Once again congratulations. One question the Pq and detail between 1080p and 4k would you say night and day difference?



Hey there Frank!










Sorry for the late reply.


Thanks buddy.








It is a massive screen!


with the best upscaled to 4K 1080p sources, I'd say they look quite a bit better than the regular 1080p I was seeing on my Sony 70" TV. My Sony was a bit more forgiving on lesser quality material though, as Blu-ray's or satellite with moderate grain or compression artifacts were not as visible. But those mediocre sources upscaled to 4K on an 84" screen really become apparent. So with this TV, it's a lot like music played on a high end system with revealing speakers. Well mastered, high quality recordings, sound phenomenal! But poor recordings, or ones that are so so, sound really bad. So, with the best Blu-ray's and HD programs, this TV really looks amazing! I'm now going to have to re watch my Blu-ray collection and see which look really good and which do not.


I have not had the pleasure of viewing true 4K material yet, but I've heard that the image quality between true 4K Ultra Definition and 1080p HD is night and day! I would love to see some actual 4K on my new TV.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23123811
> 
> 
> Actually, i think the picture is pretty good. There's a nice harmony of colors in it; congratulations on the very inviting (to me) color scheme. And the equipment is really great. The Martin-Logans don't dominate the shot despite their size because of their electrostatic elements. Also, I'm quite envious and a bit wistful about how _clean_ the room is. I wouldn't be surprised if it never gets dusty in there (sigh).



Thanks.











I'm glad that the room colors go well together, as it was tough finding the right match. And the room does get dusty, even with the use of two air cleaners. Living in the sunny Southwest, it's nearly impossible to avoid dust, but I try to keep all the gear as clean as I possibly can.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23124799
> 
> 
> I think I drooled a little....**wipes mouth**
> 
> 
> Dude, awesome display for an awesome setup. Congratulations!



Thanks!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23124855
> 
> 
> What a great... OMG I don't know what to say! This is one of the most beautiful system set ups I have every seen!! Wow! JT



What a great compliment!







Thank you!


----------



## Waboman

Hey there, mi amigo.


A big congrats on your new Marantz. Now I just require more 84" 4k pictures.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23150686
> 
> 
> Hey there, mi amigo.
> 
> 
> A big congrats on your new Marantz. Now I just require more 84" 4k pictures.



Hey there, buddy!










How was your vacation? I'll bet you had a lot of fun.










Thanks, it actually just arrived yesterday. I haven't had a chance to do an Audyssey calibration yet, but I plan to by the end of the week.


I haven't connected everything I want to yet, but Blu-ray's and satellite sound great! Even without the Audyssey room correction, so I can imagine how much better it will be. And the great news is that I was "finally" able to watch a 3D movie completely in sync!







If it stays that way with the rest of the 3D Blu-ray's, I'm going to be ecstatic!


Here's a few pics I took with my phone. I plan to share some better pics soon.


----------



## Franin

Nice pics there Seth, congrats on the Marantz.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23158657
> 
> 
> Hey there, buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was your vacation? I'll bet you had a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it actually just arrived yesterday. I haven't had a chance to do an Audyssey calibration yet, but I plan to by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> I haven't connected everything I want to yet, but Blu-ray's and satellite sound great! Even without the Audyssey room correction, so I can imagine how much better it will be. And the great news is that I was "finally" able to watch a 3D movie completely in sync!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it stays that way with the rest of the 3D Blu-ray's, I'm going to be ecstatic!
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics I took with my phone. I plan to share some better pics soon.



Box pictures are fun.


----------



## ohyeah32

Here's a recent pic I took of the LG with 1080p upscaled to 4K. I first tried to use Flickr to share the photo, but there was a noticeable loss in resolution. The attached image shows all the detail in the image that was seen on the TV screen.


Food.png 2098k .png file


----------



## jabkata

Great quality


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23220235
> 
> 
> Here's a recent pic I took of the LG with 1080p upscaled to 4K. I first tried to use Flickr to share the photo, but there was a noticeable loss in resolution. The attached image shows all the detail in the image that was seen on the TV screen.
> 
> 
> Food.png 2098k .png file



Seth that looks amazing, very nice pic.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23220235
> 
> 
> Here's a recent pic I took of the LG with 1080p upscaled to 4K. I first tried to use Flickr to share the photo, but there was a noticeable loss in resolution. The attached image shows all the detail in the image that was seen on the TV screen.
> 
> 
> Food.png 2098k .png file



1080P upscaled by the Marantz? That looks incredible.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabkata*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23220982
> 
> 
> Great quality



Thanks.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23221227
> 
> 
> Seth that looks amazing, very nice pic.



Hi, Frank,


Thanks.







The PQ this TV is capable of is insanely good! I can't wait to see some actual 4K content! I may change out the video card in my PC to one that is full 3840 x 2160 capable. Right now I'm limited to 1080p.







But even at that, the images upscaled to 4K are phenomenal!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23221795
> 
> 
> 1080P upscaled by the Marantz? That looks incredible.



Actually, the upscaling is being done by the LG TV. I haven't tried the upscaling in the Marantz yet.


----------



## ohyeah32

Here's another high resolution screen shot.

LG Demo 3.png 2065k .png file


----------



## hometheatergeek

Those are amazing screen shots Seth. Just wish I had the same bank roll as you do.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23223827
> 
> 
> Actually, the upscaling is being done by the LG TV. I haven't tried the upscaling in the Marantz yet.



Pretty good job by the LG Seth.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23223876
> 
> 
> Those are amazing screen shots Seth. Just wish I had the same bank roll as you do.



Lol!







Just saved up for a lot of this stuff is all.










Thanks.







I'm truly impressed with the PQ on this TV.


Have a great weekend!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23224082
> 
> 
> Pretty good job by the LG Seth.



Hi, Frank,


The LG does a phenomenal job upscaling 1080p.


----------



## Waboman

Buenas noches, señor ohyeah.


Man, those are some fantastic looking pics. That tv looks out of bounds. Well done, sir.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/330#post_23233649
> 
> 
> Buenas noches, señor ohyeah.
> 
> 
> Man, those are some fantastic looking pics. That tv looks out of bounds. Well done, sir.



Thanks.







I'm quite impressed with the PQ on this TV.


----------



## ohyeah32

Here are some actual screen shots I took of the LG (incl. the two posted above). The images are from YouTube videos that are native 4K, but as I mentioned, my PC is limited to a maximum of 1080p, so what you see in the following photos is 1080p upscaled to 4K resolution by the LG TV. I can only imagine what the actual 4K looks like. Click on each photo to see it in its original size in full resolution. In order to view the following pics, Adobe Flash Player is required.

Gourmet Cuisine 

Gourmet Cuisine 2 

Asian Beauty 

4K Demo 

Canyon 

Downtown 

LG Demo 3 

LG Demo 4 

LG Demo 5 

LG Demo 6 

Green Grass 

Presents 

Store Window 

Sunflower 

Woven Doll 

Fall leaves


----------



## Franin

Will have a look tonight Seth


----------



## ohyeah32

Hey there Frank!







How's it going buddy?


----------



## Franin

Seth those pics were beautiful man. Looks awesome


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/360#post_23267678
> 
> 
> Hey there Frank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's it going buddy?



All good in this side of the world


----------



## JewDaddy

Wow........ Freaking Amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JewDaddy*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/360#post_23282178
> 
> 
> Wow........ Freaking Amazing!!!!!!!!



Thanks.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/360#post_23274359
> 
> 
> Seth those pics were beautiful man. Looks awesome



Thanks Frank.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/360#post_23274365
> 
> 
> All good in this side of the world



Great to hear all is well over there.







So are there any new upgrades planned?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/360#post_23285576
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear all is well over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are there any new upgrades planned?




Just sitting back and enjoying, mate.


----------



## dean l

Turntable dude, where is the turntable?


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dean l*  /t/1111937/my-corner-of-heaven/360#post_23328209
> 
> 
> Turntable dude, where is the turntable?



I briefly entertained the idea of one a few years ago, but there is just so much upkeep that I just figured it wasn't worth the trouble.


----------



## Franin

Seth just popping in to see how your going .


----------

